# Help with NOW bindings



## neni

So I bought my first set of NOW bindings - Conda - and am confused abt the bushings... (and feel a bit embarrassed to have to ask, and expect that the abswers will make me feel dumb :embarrased1

On the little bag containing the bushings it's explained that: white = soft, color = medium, black = hard. Fine. 

But there are no different colors! :chin: All the li'l plastic thingies look the same. No colors, no colored imprint besides that on half of them it says "toe", on the other half "heel". Otherwise they're the same. Turquoise. Like the set pre-installed on the bindings. So... ???? :question:


Edit: riddle is solved; see post 7


----------



## Kenai

Ummmmm....have you had your vision checked recently?!

J/k. I had to contact Now to get a second set for my bindings. Maybe they just screwed up and put the wrong bags together. I now have a set of green and white. They do not look the same!


----------



## Nivek

The Select comes shipped with the "colors" installed. I'm going to guess the same for yours. So white is the softest, I recommend starting with those. If they feel too odd move back to stock, then to the others. 

For a better answer email Now.


----------



## f00bar

I had the same thing with my daughters. Seems they color the womens ones to match the binding but put them in the same bag as the men so the colors are off. In the instructions I think it says what yours come with and which is put on by default. Her Vettas came with mediums installed and soft in the bag.

You can also just give them a squishy test to probably see which are harder. I'm assuming you have medium and hards with yours.

Also, looking at the website for her Vettas it appears that the bushing that is listed in the product specs as 'bushings available in ...' is what is in the bag. Which presumably for the condas means you have hard on there by default.

To be certain I'd just email them also.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

@neni your are not the first that this has happened this year. I have buddies that bought 2017 Drives and O-Drives from different shops here in Canada, and they only got black bushings. One set on the bindings, and an extra set of identical ones in the box. Same duro. You should contact the shop you got them from, and let them know.


----------



## F1EA

They normally come mounted with Mediums.

Your Blue = medium. Use those, I find them the best. Response and dampness.

Black = hard. Normally that's the one in the bags. 
The Selects and Ipo come with Soft = white. I dont think your model comes with soft.

Looks like your package came with all medium. Not so bad... definitely use the Medium. And ask them to ship or give you the blacks or whites. But im pretty confident, you'll be happy with Med.

I bought Flux SF recently and it was a HASSLE to sort out the burton channel discs. Shop guys all insisted they came with the bindings or that the discs were interchangeable. I stayed calm and firm. No they don't. Until they figured it out and will have my channel discs by the weekend.


----------



## neni

Kenai said:


> Ummmmm....have you had your vision checked recently?!
> 
> J/k. I had to contact Now to get a second set for my bindings. Maybe they just screwed up and put the wrong bags together. I now have a set of green and white. They do not look the same!


Lol, my color vision is well. They are all turquoise. But yeah, to read tiniest stuff with bad contrast in flat light, for this my eyes seem to be not well enough anymore.



f00bar said:


> I had the same thing with my daughters. Seems they color the womens ones to match the binding but put them in the same bag as the men so the colors are off.


^ This seems to be the case. Since there were no other instructions in the box than the bag with the white=soft etc print, I expected - well - different colors . 

But reading your post, I took off a pre-installed one and had a very close look in good light and see: *there's a tiny 1mm big molded s, m, h* on that side which is not visible if mounted to the binding, and a super tiny molded arrow marking the m. On the ones in the bag the arrow marks the s. Aaah-ha!

Since the marking is part of the plastic and that turquoise has a very flat contrast, I couldn't see it without holding them into the light.

So, I assume women's NOW Conda bushings come in soft and medium, both one and the same color, just in a bag with wrong instructions


----------



## F1EA

Ahhhhh so all women's are color..... for colourmatching and stuff. The must think women are superficial.

Well, mine came with green and black but I use black because it matches my board better. Even though I like Med better. 

My board is black red and blue; theres now way i'm putting neon green things on it.


----------



## f00bar

F1EA said:


> Ahhhhh so all women's are color..... for colourmatching and stuff. The must think women are superficial.


Maybe they did it when they heard their ground breaking bushings were being called "'lil plastic thingies" 

I've got both my kids rocking the soft ones, but that's because one is barely big enough to use them and is super light and the other has gone through 2 ACLs so soft seemed the way to go.

Neither has been used yet, tho that changes Sat. I'm giving my Flows one more season to really win my over and then I think i'll grab a pair. They seem pretty solid to me.


----------



## F1EA

f00bar said:


> Maybe they did it when they heard their ground breaking bushings were being called "'lil plastic thingies"


If they see this.... they'll be pink next yr.





And by the way neni..... they're not plastic. It's urethane.


----------



## Motogp990

neni said:


> ^ This seems to be the case. Since there were no other instructions in the box than the bag with the white=soft etc print, I expected - well - different colors .
> 
> But reading your post, I took off a pre-installed one and had a very close look in good light and see: *there's a tiny 1mm big molded s, m, h* on that side which is not visible if mounted to the binding, and a super tiny molded arrow marking the m. On the ones in the bag the arrow marks the s. Aaah-ha!


My 2015 now drives had the different color bushings, however my 2017 drives only have color coded bushing pins.

Drives come with Med and Hard. The mediums were installed at purchase and that's what I ride with. 

My bushings have the micro arrow indicating the harndess, however also have green pins indicating medium and black for hard.

Are the inserted bushing pins and extra ones different color on yours?


----------



## neni

Motogp990 said:


> Are the inserted bushing pins and extra ones different color on yours?


Negative. All my bushing pins are the same limegreen color like on your pic on the left

Have you tried the hard ones? Is the difference really recognizable? I've got soft n medium. Probably will start with the medium to get a first feel. Squeezing them soft vs medium by hand, I can't tell a difference at all. In a blind test, I couldn't discriminate them (only if bending them, I get the impression that the soft may bend a tiny tad easier). Right now, not feeling any difference squeezing them by hand, I'd be sort of surprised if those different bushings actually feel different while riding; will be interesting to test . (However, since I don't even feel a real difference between Lexa and Escapade bindings, I'd be surprized if I will. My sensitivity level for bindings difference seems to be underdeveloped :laugh



F1EA said:


> And by the way neni..... they're not plastic. It's urethane.


Uhm... it's some time since my chemics lectures, but I thought that all moldable synthetic polimers are plastics? (I.e. plastic is the generic term - a class of synthetic material - and urethane is one specific _type_ of those many types of plastics(?)


----------



## SnowDragon

F1EA said:


> Ahhhhh so all women's are color..... for colourmatching and stuff. The must think women are superficial.
> 
> Well, mine came with green and black but I use black because it matches my board better. Even though I like Med better.
> 
> My board is black red and blue; theres now way i'm putting neon green things on it.


LOL!
Perhaps NOW should have checked with you about which gender is superficial?:wink:


----------



## Motogp990

neni said:


> Negative. All my bushing pins are the same limegreen color like on your pic on the left
> 
> Have you tried the hard ones? Is the difference really recognizable?


Back when I bought my 2015's I did some A and B comparing with the med and hard bushings. The difference was very subtle if anything. However, I seemed to have a slightly better "feel" with the medium and stuck with those. 

However, last season, I swapped the med out for the hard because the mediums basically got smushed to crap and weren't really doing their job anymore. This was after 150+ days on the med's over 2 seasons.

Hand/finger testing the differences between the bushings would be very difficult imo. However, if you have any experience in the skateboard or rollerblade world, they rate the hardness of their wheels in "durometer" like the now bushings and differences in hardress is apparant in ride characteristics and longevity.


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Negative. All my bushing pins are the same limegreen color like on your pic on the left
> 
> Have you tried the hard ones? Is the difference really recognizable? I've got soft n medium. Probably will start with the medium to get a first feel. Squeezing them soft vs medium by hand, I can't tell a difference at all. In a blind test, I couldn't discriminate them (only if bending them, I get the impression that the soft may bend a tiny tad easier). Right now, not feeling any difference squeezing them by hand, I'd be sort of surprised if those different bushings actually feel different while riding; will be interesting to test . (However, since I don't even feel a real difference between Lexa and Escapade bindings, I'd be surprized if I will. My sensitivity level for bindings difference seems to be underdeveloped :laugh
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm... it's some time since my chemics lectures, but I thought that all moldable synthetic polimers are plastics? (I.e. plastic is the generic term - a class of synthetic material - and urethane is one specific _type_ of those many types of plastics(?)


hehehe almost, but no
Is Urethane Plastic? Over 50 Years of Urethane Experience

There's a small, but key difference.

Still; they can be called lil plastic thingies. Once they're pink 



GreyDragon said:


> LOL!
> Perhaps NOW should have checked with you about which gender is superficial?:wink:


hahaha 
To be honest, i do feel the difference between hard and med. But lime neon green is just too much lol


----------



## ShredLife

I was able to fix my NOW bindings by removing them from the board and replacing them with Ride El Hefes.


----------



## neni

ShredLife said:


> I was able to fix my NOW bindings by removing them from the board and replacing them with Ride El Hefes.


LOL!

Was sort of a brave step for me to order them (Burton bindings fan here). SO had a pair of Drive in '12 IIRC and had loads of problems with the ratchets. But as I read numerous times that they have resolved the ratchet issues, I thought I'll give them a chance.

What were your issues?


----------



## ShredLife

neni said:


> LOL!
> 
> Was sort of a brave step for me to order them (Burton bindings fan here). SO had a pair of Drive in '12 IIRC and had loads of problems with the ratchets. But as I read numerous times that they have resolved the ratchet issues, I thought I'll give them a chance.
> 
> What were your issues?


I have IPOs, they just don't feel right for how I ride... probably because their highback is a joke and the concept of riding without a highback is ridiculous to me. They might be fine for someone who rides different I guess.

To me the NOW bindings just sort of seem like a gimmick. They're not solving any problem that exists and they don't feel any better to me than normal bindings. For me the standard of a good binding is that I can basically ride the way I want to and ignore the binding. NOW has not done that for me and I'm not going to waste any more time fiddling with them when I already know what works for me.


----------



## F1EA

ShredLife said:


> I have IPOs, they just don't feel right for how I ride... probably because their highback is a joke and the concept of riding without a highback is ridiculous to me. They might be fine for someone who rides different I guess.
> 
> To me the NOW bindings just sort of seem like a gimmick. They're not solving any problem that exists and they don't feel any better to me than normal bindings. For me the standard of a good binding is that I can basically ride the way I want to and ignore the binding. NOW has not done that for me and I'm not going to waste any more time fiddling with them when I already know what works for me.


So you take your IPOs (the most basic, entry level, freestyle/park oriented binding in the Now catalogue)..... and replace them with ride Hefe, the most freeride, big mountain, STIFF carbon highback, high end binding in the Ride catalogue.

Thumbs up.


----------



## ShredLife

F1EA said:


> So you take your IPOs (the most basic, entry level, freestyle/park oriented binding in the Now catalogue)..... and replace them with ride Hefe, the most freeride, big mountain, STIFF carbon highback, high end binding in the Ride catalogue.
> 
> Thumbs up.


Yea, I have Diodes on the other board I was riding before I got the IPOs. I got the IPOs on sale for like 50% off just to try them, rode them in spring a few times which is more in line with their purpose, rode them in powder, didn't feel like skateboarding... When I got them NOW didn't have Drives or whatever their freeride model is. 

They aren't solving a problem and they don't make the board feel better or anything - for me, in that experience. I probably need to try a pair of NOWs that are designed to ride the way I do, but I also sort of don't see the point.


----------



## F1EA

ShredLife said:


> Yea, I have Diodes on the other board I was riding before I got the IPOs. I got the IPOs on sale for like 50% off just to try them, rode them in spring a few times which is more in line with their purpose, rode them in powder, didn't feel like skateboarding... When I got them NOW didn't have Drives or whatever their freeride model is.
> 
> They aren't solving a problem and they don't make the board feel better or anything - for me, in that experience. I probably need to try a pair of NOWs that are designed to ride the way I do, but I also sort of don't see the point.


Gee
You went from Diodes to IPO to El Hefe. Completely understandable and reasonable  

Actually.... There's 2 more models above (ie stiffer more freeride) even above the Drives you mentioned.

Also... They dont feel like riding a skateboard. Who told you that??


----------



## cerebroside

F1EA said:


> hehehe almost, but no
> Is Urethane Plastic? Over 50 Years of Urethane Experience
> 
> There's a small, but key difference.
> 
> Still; they can be called lil plastic thingies. Once they're pink


What a weird link. Plastic is just a general term for a moldable organic material. Both urethane and rubber are plastics.


----------



## F1EA

cerebroside said:


> What a weird link. Plastic is just a general term for a moldable organic material. Both urethane and rubber are plastics.


Yeah plastic is also a material property, a material behaviour and a material index. So actually.... everything is plastic. I guess life is funny that way.



Also.... I think the term is 'polymer' or something like that


----------



## dave785

I love the NOW bindings, but only when I use the soft bushings. The hard ones significantly diminish the benefits of the fulcrum.

The bindings are pitched as allowing you to turn more easily by directing more of the force on the side that's turning. While this may be true, I don't notice it too much... it's a hard thing to quantify.

What I DEFINITELY notice is that the bindings are super damp without giving up control.

Your foot pad is seperated from the board by the pivot point. This means that the board can flex and twist naturally due to the contours of the snow without your feet or the foot pad twisting at the same time. 

Normally when you have something that damp and disconnected, you sacrifice control. But that's where the skate tech comes in. When you do want to turn, it focuses MORE weight on the turning side. 

The way I look at it is that the extra dampness and flex that the board has is amazing for how little control is given up. IMO it's the ratio that makes it amazing. NOWs aren't the most responsive binding, nor are they the dampest... but No other binding is that damp while still giving that much edge control. The tech really let's you have a binding that is both damp AND responsive.


----------



## deagol

+1 for Dave's post and also that the idea of riding without highbacks is ridiculous. But, I have no desire to have snowboarding feel like skateboarding.. why the heck would anyone want that??

That sounds like going out for a steak dinner but wanting it to taste like microwaved White Castle hamburger patties.


----------



## neni

dave785 said:


> This means that the board can flex and twist naturally due to the contours of the snow without your feet or the foot pad twisting at the same time.


Gonna be interesting if I feel any benefit cos my main boards don't do such funny things like twisting n flext to snow contours.
(I know what you mean tho, the li'l Savvy does this. Feels odd )


----------



## ShredLife

Compared to what I'm used to the NOWs I have were way less responsive. That's all I got.

EDIT: I forgot - They also have a super super narrow heelcup. Un-useably narrow.


----------



## dave785

Yeah I don't know why they say it's like skating. It's nothing like skating. It just feels like a regular binding... you don't have to relearn how to turn.

All it really does is add in an extra point between the board and the binding. What's cool is that the extra point is inverted (so it's above the footbed facing down) and it's on a pivot so it counteracts a lot of the natural forces on the board to provide a super damp ride. The turning has a slight ramp-up to it (it isn't very progressive to use a MTB shock metaphor) so the very very minor movements you make won't go into the board, but the intentional turns will.

But if you have now bindings with the hard bushings, you're really wasting the whole point of the "skate tech" because the hard bushings make it very difficult for the extra pivot point to actually pivot...


----------



## F1EA

ShredLife said:


> Compared to what I'm used to the NOWs I have were way less responsive. That's all I got.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot - They also have a super super narrow heelcup. Un-useably narrow.


What you're saying is: Compared to B Diode and Ride Hefe, the Now IPOs were way less responsive.

And yes. 100% correct. ZERO doubts about it.

I rode the 2015 Drives with Focus Boas... the bulkiest boot in the universe. And it fit. Absolutely useable. I rode it for 2 seasons.

Since then, theyve made a new baseplate with a slightly wider heel. In size L and with 11 boots..... the new base fits exctly the same way as my L Burton Genesis L, L Gen X and L Flux SF (actually, the heels in the SF are a bit narrower than the others). I also had Capos in L and they were a bit smaller (I couldnt fit the Focus Boa in them well - they fit, but too tight). Also Union L/XL would not work with the Focus Boas.... straps were too short


----------



## Elektropow

deagol said:


> +1 for Dave's post and also that the idea of riding without highbacks is ridiculous. But, I have no desire to have snowboarding feel like skateboarding.. why the heck would anyone want that??
> 
> That sounds like going out for a steak dinner but wanting it to taste like microwaved White Castle hamburger patties.


Oi, watch it you skater discriminator. It's the other way around.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

deagol said:


> +1 for Dave's post and also that the idea of riding without highbacks is ridiculous. But, I have no desire to have snowboarding feel like skateboarding.. why the heck would anyone want that??
> 
> That sounds like going out for a steak dinner but wanting it to taste like microwaved White Castle hamburger patties.


I think it's pretty safe to say a pair of now bindings aren't going to change your snowboard into a skateboard. You want a slight idea of what it would feel like all you need to do is unstrap. Pretty clever advertising scheme they got going on that people are literally believing this skate tech hype.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

ItchEtrigR said:


> I think it's pretty safe to say a pair of now bindings aren't going to change your snowboard into a skateboard. You want a slight idea of what it would feel like all you need to do is unstrap. Pretty clever advertising scheme they got going on that people are literally believing this skate tech hype.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Genius advertising indeed.
I'd actually love to see one of those Now ads or marketing tools you're referring to.... the ones that say a pair of Nows will turn your snowboard into a skateboard.

A link or image would do.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

F1EA said:


> Genius advertising indeed.
> I'd actually love to see one of those Now ads or marketing tools you're referring to.... the ones that say a pair of Nows will turn your snowboard into a skateboard.
> 
> A link or image would do.


Err it's called skate tech, and when you yourself have to explain to someone the same shit



F1EA said:


> Also... They dont feel like riding a skateboard. Who told you that??



You obviously believe they think it's a thing. 

So really what are you on about?






Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai

Given that the tabs wear out (as shown in an earlier post in this thread) they are clearly flexing in some fashion. It may not turn your snowboard into a skateboard, but using the kingpin to drive pressure into the tabs on the edge clearly has an effect. 

I have Now IPOs with medium tabs on my Flight Attendant. It's been fine. I'd really like to put them on a freestyle board with the soft tabs to see the effect.


----------



## F1EA

ItchEtrigR said:


> Err it's called skate tech, and when you yourself have to explain to someone the same shit
> 
> You obviously believe they think it's a thing.
> 
> So really what are you on about?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


It's called Skate Tech, therefore..... it turns your snowboard into a skateboard.

Got it. I'm a belieber now! Gonna mount me some NOWs... on a skate banana.
:skateboarding: :skateboarding: :skateboarding: :skateboarding:



And since you weren't able to reproduce a link or anything..... I'm going to leave this here: 
https://now-snowboarding.com/technology/skate-tech


----------



## F1EA

Kenai said:


> Given that the tabs wear out (as shown in an earlier post in this thread) they are clearly flexing in some fashion. It may not turn your snowboard into a skateboard, but using the kingpin to drive pressure into the tabs on the edge clearly has an effect.
> 
> I have Now IPOs with medium tabs on my Flight Attendant. It's been fine. I'd really like to put them on a freestyle board with the soft tabs to see the effect.


Yep, they are compressing. The bushings compress when you drive weight/force to the edges. 

Same as skateboard truck bushings. When you setup a skateboard truck and have the bushings on..... there is no slop when you have bushings in there (ie the trucks dont move freely - if are set up correctly).... but when you drive the edges, the bushings compress and allow the truck axles to move. 

Normal bindings work by PULLING on the baseplate through the center disc. You are trying to lift the disc which in turn lifts the board. 

Now bindings work by PUSHING on the edges/bushings as the disc itself is able to rock. But the bindings don't really rock back and forth freely (they would if it weren't for the bushings).


In other words.... they turn your snowboard into a skateboard. k:


----------



## SGboarder

F1EA said:


> Normal bindings work by PULLING on the baseplate through the center disc. You are trying to lift the disc which in turn lifts the board.
> 
> Now bindings work by PUSHING on the edges/bushings as the disc itself is able to rock. But the bindings don't really rock back and forth freely (they would if it weren't for the bushings).


Erm, no. I do not have a strong opinion on NOW bindings (neither love nor hate them) but that description is nonsense. Basically all bindings tilt the board by *both* *pushing down* on the edge *and* *pulling up* on the center/disk. NOW bindings are no different in that respect.
What *is* different is how the forces are transferred *in the binding*: NOW bindings use the kingpin above the board as a fulcrum, while most other bindings rely on the rigidity of the baseplate/disk (putting the fulcrum at board level).


----------



## F1EA

SGboarder said:


> Erm, no. I do not have a strong opinion on NOW bindings (neither love nor hate them) but that description is nonsense. Basically all bindings tilt the board by *both* *pushing down* on the edge *and* *pulling up* on the center/disk. NOW bindings are no different in that respect.
> What *is* different is how the forces are transferred *in the binding*: NOW bindings use the kingpin above the board as a fulcrum, while most other bindings rely on the rigidity of the baseplate/disk (putting the fulcrum at board level).


This thread was more fun when we were talking about lil pastic thingies.

Anyways......
Please do a google search on Cantilever beams and Simply supported beams.

The binding baseplate, acts like a beam. Your weight acts like a load. 
The force at the edges are the resultant (sort of what the columns supporting a beam would 'feel') which change depending on how the beam is supported.


Regular bindings work similarly to a cantilever beam. This type of support can transfer both moment and forces.

The hinge in the Now baseplate makes the disc work as an articulated joint, turning the system into sort of a simply supported beam. The hinge (because it rotates) CANNOT transfer moment. It can only transfer forces. 

Yes, you also pull on the disc with Now bindings. But there's no moment transfer. Most of the force applied by you, ends up as a direct load and reaction, at the edge/support.

So on regular bindings, the forces you apply transfer both moment (via the disc because it cannot rotate) and force to the edges (via your pull or push force at the heel or toe). Your load produces a resultant reaction at the edge AND a moment at the disc (because it can't rotate - it has 0 degrees of freedom). This moment gets distributed along the beam (baseplate) to produce a force (reaction) at the edge.

Between cantilever and hinged beams..... there's a big difference in the resulting loads (reaction) even when the applied load is the same at the end of the beam (baseplate). 

You could quickly know all this with a simple google search on basic structural mechanics, or that Classical Beam Theory  something like this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euler–Bernoulli_beam_theory

GuessI should have been more clear


----------



## SGboarder

That is much better/closer to the way it works.



F1EA said:


> This thread was more fun when we were talking about lil pastic thingies.
> 
> Anyways......
> Please do a google search on Cantilever beams and Simply supported beams.
> 
> The binding baseplate, acts like a beam. Your weight acts like a load.
> The force at the edges are the resultant (sort of what the columns supporting a beam would 'feel') which change depending on how the beam is supported.
> 
> 
> Regular bindings work similarly to a cantilever beam. This type of support can transfer both moment and forces.


Yes to all that.



F1EA said:


> The hinge in the Now baseplate makes the disc work as an articulated joint, turning the system into sort of a simply supported beam. The hinge (because it rotates) CANNOT transfer moment. It can only transfer forces.
> 
> Yes, *you also pull on the disc with Now bindings*. But there's no moment transfer. Most of the force applied by you, ends up as a direct load and reaction, at the edge/support.


Sort of/not quite. Since the rotation around the hinge is so limited, NOW bindings DO transfer most of the same moment as conventional bindings - which is why NOW bindings pull on the disk just as any other binding.
In other words, while the hanger is indeed basically a simply supported beam, the binding as a whole effectively works like a cantilever because there is an additional restraint.

Rest falls into place from there.



F1EA said:


> So on regular bindings, the forces you apply transfer both moment (via the disc because it cannot rotate) and force to the edges (via your pull or push force at the heel or toe). Your load produces a resultant reaction at the edge AND a moment at the disc (because it can't rotate - it has 0 degrees of freedom). This moment gets distributed along the beam (baseplate) to produce a force (reaction) at the edge.
> 
> Between cantilever and hinged beams..... there's a big difference in the resulting loads (reaction) even when the applied load is the same at the end of the beam (baseplate).
> 
> You could quickly know all this with a simple google search on basic structural mechanics, or that Classical Beam Theory  something like this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euler–Bernoulli_beam_theory
> 
> GuessI should have been more clear


Yup, and that is why I (much less accurately/much more simplified) said that the forces are 'transferred' differently within the binding.


----------



## destroy

@neni - stoked you finally tried 'em out! They'll definitely be up your alley.

@ShredLife

I'd give a set of Now joints another try if I were you man. I gots some big feet, and I probably ride a pretty similar style to you, wear size 13 DC T Rice boots (pretty neutral width but still large boot), and have no problems fitting in a pair of '14 Drives (or whatever year the first year of the Drive was) that had the notorious narrow heelcup that you're talking about. Big Neach rides 'em too, he's got 13's as well and he never had problems with either Salomon Malamutes, and even managed to fit giant ass Deeluxe Spark XV's in as well I think. I even have a fair bit of room left on the straps. There's been a big evolution on the highbacks, the heelcups, and in quite a number of areas. They're definitely not the same as they were.

They weren't perfect in the first couple seasons, but they've since fixed all of the little nagging complaints that people have had about them, and they're incredibly well refined at this point. Folks gotta remember that this was a small core company started by old head snowboarders up here in Whistler, outta nothing at all a few years ago! They literally didn't exist 5 seasons ago. It's pretty incredible to see how big the company has become in such a short time, and it only speaks to how good the product and concept is that so many people would buy in. They consistently sell out and never have problems with oversupply.

The Drives are a great all-around freeride binding, but if you crave incredible stiffness and response there's two bindings that are even stiffer and on a next level. The O-Drive is nuts, and there's another new one that I can't remember the name of because I don't bother lusting after gear I can't afford anymore. They're definitely worth demo'ing. You can check 'em out basically any time up in Whistler, for anyone who's ever in the area...



As for the "skate tech" moniker... it's kinda a cheesy name, but it's a simplification of the origin of where the idea came from. The inventor JF Pelchat took the concept from watching the way a truck on a skateboard applies force to turn a board, and translated it to a snowboard binding. Bottom line, it really and truly works. It takes the force away from the centre of the board, and refocuses it out closer to the edges. It has multiple benefits, and I love it.


----------



## neni

Hmmm... so I've used those Conda on the new women's Flagship two days. Cannot really say that I feel a difference in how the turn initiation is affected compared to my former Lexa, but overall the binding feels very nice, very responsive. Straps give a very firm contact without tightening very fast
. 
Main thing which stands out is the highback. Very responsive. Better than I remember from the Lexa. Also has quite an aggressive lean in zero position. 

The first set-up was simply awful. As usual, I shifted the bindings to the toe edge, and used front reference inserts, and furtherst hind inserts (i.e. 1 hole set away from reference) as the reference 55cm stance is too narrow for my liking - I prefer 58cm. That set-up rode _very_ odd. Got a very odd response from the board - like an oversteering of the tail. As if I had _too_ much force on the edge (?) 

For the 2nd try, I centered them toe-heel wise, and with the plate holes now free to widen tip-tail wise I now used front n hind reference inserts but shifted the bindings as much outward in those holes as possible. Oversteering immediately vanished. Now the set-up rides very nice. Very smoothe and predictable. Board is awesomely stable, bindings match it very nicely. Very quick response. 

So yeah, I like 'em. Don't conciously feel anything skate-tech-ish - (or maybe I did? and thus don't need to shift to toe edge anymore?), but it sure is a solid responsive n comfy binding; ratchets seem also pretty solid. Good match for the Flag, for sure.


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Hmmm... so I've used those Conda on the new women's Flagship two days. Cannot really say that I feel a difference in how the turn initiation is affected compared to my former Lexa, but overall the binding feels very nice, very responsive. Straps give a very firm contact without tightening very fast
> .
> Main thing which stands out is the highback. Very responsive. Better than I remember from the Lexa. Also has quite an aggressive lean in zero position.
> 
> The first set-up was simply awful. As usual, I shifted the bindings to the toe edge, and used front reference inserts, and furtherst hind inserts (i.e. 1 hole set away from reference) as the reference 55cm stance is too narrow for my liking - I prefer 58cm. That set-up rode _very_ odd. Got a very odd response from the board - like an oversteering of the tail. As if I had _too_ much force on the edge (?)
> For the 2nd try, I centered them toe-heel wise and with the plate holes now free to widen tip-tail wise, and now used front n hind reference inserts but shifted the bindings as much outward in those holes as possible. Oversteering immediately vanished. Now the set-up rides very nice. Very smoothe and predictable. Board is awesomely stable, bindings match it very nicely. Very quick response.
> 
> So yeah, I like 'em. Don't conciously feel anything skate-tech-ish - (or maybe I did? and thus don't need to shift to toe edge anymore?), but it sure is a solid responsive n comfy binding; ratchets seem also pretty solid. Good match for the Flag, for sure.


Oh yeah right. This thread was about you 

Yeah, I felt the "oversteer" the first time I rode Drives. As you describe it.... as if the board was just turning too much. Dont think I made changes to the setup; maybe I just got used to it.

And yeah the Conda look amazing. I think it's a new women's binding model, with the Pilot's highback which I really really like.

Don't expect a HUGE difference. There is a difference, but it's subtle. You will notice it when going back from one binding to another.... but it's not something outrageous. They noticeably damper though... going over chop you feel less chatter.

NOW's are like 2/5 of my bindings so it's nothing like the only thing I ride or something like that.
They are nice and work pretty well so I ride them..... the two I have are great. And the Pilots are my 2nd favourite, only to the Genesis X (EST) which is simply amazing. I did bring the Pilots much closer to the Gen X by simply putting Burton Hammock ankles and Now Select's toe straps.... I had extras hanging around so it was an obvious upgrade.













SGboarder said:


> That is much better/closer to the way it works.
> 
> Yes to all that.
> 
> Sort of/not quite. Since the rotation around the hinge is so limited, NOW bindings DO transfer most of the same moment as conventional bindings - which is why NOW bindings pull on the disk just as any other binding.
> In other words, while the hanger is indeed basically a simply supported beam, the binding as a whole effectively works like a cantilever because there is an additional restraint.
> 
> Rest falls into place from there.
> 
> Yup, and that is why I (much less accurately/much more simplified) said that the forces are 'transferred' differently within the binding.


Well yeah, but that IS the difference. 
The difference is how the forces are transferred to the edge by allowing the support to pivot.

In the end your movement is the same and your desired result is the same = turning the snowboard.... but the difference with NOW is how force gets transferred to the edges because the disc is allowed to articulate and direct the forces by compressing the bushings instead. 

Same case with beams...... a beam is a beam, it will still deform and send forces through to the columns supporting it no matter how it is supported. But 'differently". A beam with articulated supports sends more force to the supports. A beam with a cantilever support..... transfers less force to its columns because part of it is transferred as moment.

Simplified example:
Assume you have bindings mounted and let's assume all you're doing is applying a pull force on one end (pull pn the toeside to tilt everything towards heelside). 

- With regular bindings... when you pull on the toeside your pull goes trhough the baseplate to reach the disc/inserts and try to tilt the board. Before your force 'reaches' the heel edge, it had to travel along the baseplate frame and disc, which are both providing resistance and deforming under tension (deformation = absorbing energy = lost energy from your input).

- With an articulated support at the disc. You pull on the toe edge... because there is no resistance to the baseplate tilting towards the heelside, when you pull the toe, that force does bot have to travel trhough the baseplate frame or disc. Instead it travels from the articulation and directly to the heel side edge (bushings) by COMPRESSING the binding frame/arm between the articulation and eventually the heelside bushing. This resulting force will always be greater than if you had a fixed/non-articulated support and less energy has to 'travel' through the binding frame before it reached the heelside. Also, compression is always more "efficient" than tension. Most materials are far more fickle (deform more = absorb more energy) when under tension vs compression.

THAT is the concept. The precise ammount of force at the edge vs deformation vs whatever else would have to be calculated. But the TLDR summary is that the force at end/edge will be greater with an articulation than without one. No doubt about it.


----------



## freshy

Back to the little plastic thingies, I remember a thread where someone was talking about mixing up the bushings like hard on the heel side and med on the front or something like that. Wish I could find it because I feel like I'm missing something...Something I have been meaning to experiment with anyway.


----------



## f00bar

freshy said:


> Back to the little plastic thingies, I remember a thread where someone was talking about mixing up the bushings like hard on the heel side and med on the front or something like that. Wish I could find it because I feel like I'm missing something...Something I have been meaning to experiment with anyway.


I think you aren't quite getting the meaning of experiment if you need a thread to walk you through it


----------



## chomps1211

f00bar said:


> I think you aren't quite getting the meaning of experiment if you need a thread to walk you through it


:laugh:








:rofl3:


----------



## neni

F1EA said:


> Oh yeah right. This thread was about you
> 
> Yeah, I felt the "oversteer" the first time I rode Drives. As you describe it.... as if the board was just turning too much. Dont think I made changes to the setup; maybe I just got used to it.


Oh, the oversteering I got - like... WTF! - required adjustment. Like an old BMW on snow. Always amazing how much difference some mm off or shifting can make. May would have been as harsh in nicer conditions, but we've nothing but plain man made hardpack to ride ATM :dry: Anyway, think I found the sweet spot now.



F1EA said:


> Don't expect a HUGE difference. There is a difference, but it's subtle. You will notice it when going back from one binding to another.... but it's not something outrageous. They noticeably damper though... going over chop you feel less chatter.


I'll leave them some more days to get fully used to them - and the board - before I'll try the Lexa again. Curious to see if then the difference gets immediately recognizable. Right now, both - board n binding - are new and conditions are not variable enough to determine if n where the differences stem from. 



F1EA said:


> I did bring the Pilots much closer to the Gen X by simply putting Burton Hammock ankles and Now Select's toe straps.... I had extras hanging around so it was an obvious upgrade.


I'm actually a huge fan of the hammock strap and was convinced that I gonna mount that strap to the Conda, but the NOW strap is so nice, I no linger feel like swapping 'em.


So.... back to the li'l plastic thingies... :happy: what would I have to expect from the soft ones? A less direct, or less linear response? Or rather a tad leverage increase? Does medium on heel and soft on front make any sense?


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Oh, the oversteering I got - like... WTF! - required adjustment. Like an old BMW on snow. Always amazing how much difference some mm off or shifting can make. May would have been as harsh in nicer conditions, but we've nothing but plain man made hardpack to ride ATM :dry: Anyway, think I found the sweet spot now.
> 
> I'll leave them some more days to get fully used to them - and the board - before I'll try the Lexa again. Curious to see if then the difference gets immediately recognizable. Right now, both - board n binding - are new and conditions are not variable enough to determine if n where the differences stem from.
> 
> I'm actually a huge fan of the hammock strap and was convinced that I gonna mount that strap to the Conda, but the NOW strap is so nice, I no linger feel like swapping 'em.
> 
> So.... back to the li'l plastic thingies... :happy: what would I have to expect from the soft ones? A less direct, or less linear response? Or rather a tad leverage increase? Does medium on heel and soft on front make any sense?


Ahh yeah the Conda has the nice ankle strap and toe strap. Same ones as the Select which a lot of people like. 

As far as the bushings....... I think the difference is not too much in terms of response; but more noticeable in dampness. Softer ones make the board feel damper; absorbs chatter much better and they feel a bit more squishy so I would say that translates into less direct input and less direct board feel. 

Haven't tried any staggered combination so no idea how it feels with mixed up bushings....


----------



## MR.

I have tried a lot of combinations on my Selects, and have landed on hard on the outside and medium on the inside. Just feels the best to me so far. 
I must be pretty sensitive to being able to feel the fulcrum effect of the kingpin. I like Now a lot, but when I downsized my boots I discovered that they need to have some fore/aft adjustment other than just on the disk. Riding a set of large Drives with 9 1/2 boots felt like I was always having to take pressure off my heal side. I downsized to the med Selects, but now I'm at the top end of the fit range and I feel like I have the opposite issue but it's a lot more manageable. I can adjust my heel/toe overhang on the board using the disk, but it just moves the whole binding. It would be better if you could adjust your boot fore/aft inside the binding to center your weight over the kingpin and avoid inadvertently weighting a rail.


----------



## F1EA

MR. said:


> I have tried a lot of combinations on my Selects, and have landed on hard on the outside and medium on the inside. Just feels the best to me so far.
> I must be pretty sensitive to being able to feel the fulcrum effect of the kingpin. I like Now a lot, but when I downsized my boots I discovered that they need to have some fore/aft adjustment other than just on the disk. Riding a set of large Drives with 9 1/2 boots felt like I was always having to take pressure off my heal side. I downsized to the med Selects, but now I'm at the top end of the fit range and I feel like I have the opposite issue but it's a lot more manageable. I can adjust my heel/toe overhang on the board using the disk, but it just moves the whole binding. It would be better if you could adjust your boot fore/aft inside the binding to center your weight over the kingpin and avoid inadvertently weighting a rail.


Hmmm 9.5 on size L does not fit. You were likely VERY heel heavy. This must have been terrible.

9.5 fits M perfectly and you should be able to center the boot with no problem at all.

You are supposed to move the whole binding via the disc mounts to center your boots on the board. This is how you center pretty much all bindings, except adjustable heel cups; and with those you do a combination of both adjusting the baseplate and adjusting the heel cup the center your boot.


----------



## ShredLife

destroy said:


> if you crave incredible stiffness


Who doesn't?


----------



## SGboarder

ShredLife said:


> Who doesn't?


I didn't realize you're a lady rider >


----------



## Kenai

I just got and installed Burton hammock straps for my IPOs. Easy swap and now I get the great Burton buckles, too. The stock Now strap was good for a padded strap, but the hammock is where it's at! I'm keeping the stock Now toe strap as it does a great job.


----------



## Elektropow

Anyone think the Now tech provides a better grip on ice? Sort of makes sense if it does, since you get more pressure on edges. 

Size 8 boot here. As far as my understanding on the theory of the pivot goes, I might not feel the tech advantage on toeside much, since the bindings don't have adjustable heelcups. In other words in order to center my boots I need to move the bindings forward a bit and the middle pivot point moves as well. More thoughts on this or overthinking?

Anyway, amm able to try them out next week.


----------



## F1EA

Elektropow said:


> Anyone think the Now tech provides a better grip on ice? Sort of makes sense if it does, since you get more pressure on edges.
> 
> Size 8 boot here. As far as my understanding on the theory of the pivot goes, I might not feel the tech advantage on toeside much, since the bindings don't have adjustable heelcups. In other words in order to center my boots I need to move the bindings forward a bit and the middle pivot point moves as well. More thoughts on this or overthinking?
> 
> Anyway, amm able to try them out next week.


Grip on ice is mostly about edges. How sharp, how long, where's the contact points and how well on edge you are.

I have ridden on ~icyish stuff and... can't really tell whether Now are better or not, or whether I should have sharpened the edges... or whether I should have not brought a powder board 

One thing Now bindings do feel is less chattery. Ice is hard. You feel everything underneath and it sucks. Now bindings dampen some of that so you can ride the edge and the edge remains well planted (ie not micro-bouncing a lot). Flux, on the other hand, keeps the board bouncing off a bit more... great on soft snow because you get more feedback. But ice is hard.


----------



## Elektropow

F1EA said:


> Grip on ice is mostly about edges. How sharp, how long, where's the contact points and how well on edge you are.
> 
> I have ridden on ~icyish stuff and... can't really tell whether Now are better or not, or whether I should have sharpened the edges... or whether I should have not brought a powder board
> 
> One thing Now bindings do feel is less chattery. Ice is hard. You feel everything underneath and it sucks. Now bindings dampen some of that so you can ride the edge and the edge remains well planted (ie not micro-bouncing a lot). Flux, on the other hand, keeps the board bouncing off a bit more... great on soft snow because you get more feedback. But ice is hard.


Yeah the french alps at times can be ruthless. I keep a well maintained edge and sometimes just wash out on a carve. Now I just sort of skid, since I'm afraid to turn on steep ice, hahaa. Annoying feeling when you think about your board slipping from under you. Prolly go for some edge tech type board at some point of the season.. Or it might be a bit of that micro vibration too and when that carries to the rider the edge lets off. I dunno. Will experiment with technique a bit more


----------



## Kenai

First day with my Burton hammock straps on my Now IPOs. Definite upgrade - super comfortable. I'm not sure I'd do it if I had paid full price for the bindings, but I got a really good closeout deal so the extra $60 for the ankle straps felt reasonable.


----------



## neni

*Glove eating ratchet*

So... the bindings are nice, really like 'em. Responsive and comfy. But.. be careful. Those metal teeth of the ratchet are sharp! They bite bits off my gloves when the tip was too close when tightening. 

Damn! Thise were new Hestra leather gloves! Now with holes!


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> So... the bindings are nice, really like 'em. Responsive and comfy. But.. be careful. Those metal teeth of the ratchet are sharp! They bite bits off my gloves when the tip was too close when tightening.
> 
> Damn! Thise were new Hestra leather gloves! Now with holes!


Yikes! Hestras ain't cheap.

But.... how did you get your hands/gloves in the ratchets by the teeth???
1st time i've ever heard this with any binding.......

Time for some duct tape?


----------



## neni

F1EA said:


> Yikes! Hestras ain't cheap.
> 
> But.... how did you get your hands/gloves in the ratchets by the teeth???
> 1st time i've ever heard this with any binding.......
> 
> Time for some duct tape?


Uhm... I close the ratchets with the side of the thumb and when the rfingers are relaxed, they bend in the direction of the ratchet teeth and as those lobster gloves are pretty big, they were just too close. 

Any yes; first time I got such expensive gloves


----------



## f00bar

This is why we can't buy you nice things.


----------



## shitty shredder

F1EA said:


> Well yeah, but that IS the difference.
> The difference is how the forces are transferred to the edge by allowing the support to pivot.
> 
> In the end your movement is the same and your desired result is the same = turning the snowboard.... but the difference with NOW is how force gets transferred to the edges because the disc is allowed to articulate and direct the forces by compressing the bushings instead.
> 
> Same case with beams...... a beam is a beam, it will still deform and send forces through to the columns supporting it no matter how it is supported. But 'differently". A beam with articulated supports sends more force to the supports. A beam with a cantilever support..... transfers less force to its columns because part of it is transferred as moment.
> 
> Simplified example:
> Assume you have bindings mounted and let's assume all you're doing is applying a pull force on one end (pull pn the toeside to tilt everything towards heelside).
> 
> - With regular bindings... when you pull on the toeside your pull goes trhough the baseplate to reach the disc/inserts and try to tilt the board. Before your force 'reaches' the heel edge, it had to travel along the baseplate frame and disc, which are both providing resistance and deforming under tension (deformation = absorbing energy = lost energy from your input).
> 
> - With an articulated support at the disc. You pull on the toe edge... because there is no resistance to the baseplate tilting towards the heelside, when you pull the toe, that force does bot have to travel trhough the baseplate frame or disc. Instead it travels from the articulation and directly to the heel side edge (bushings) by COMPRESSING the binding frame/arm between the articulation and eventually the heelside bushing. This resulting force will always be greater than if you had a fixed/non-articulated support and less energy has to 'travel' through the binding frame before it reached the heelside. Also, compression is always more "efficient" than tension. Most materials are far more fickle (deform more = absorb more energy) when under tension vs compression.
> 
> THAT is the concept. The precise ammount of force at the edge vs deformation vs whatever else would have to be calculated. But the TLDR summary is that the force at end/edge will be greater with an articulation than without one. No doubt about it.


Can you think of an objective experiment to prove this? It's really hard to figure out if they are on to something or not. People's opinions are pretty meaningless, but some sort of measurement showing more force is being applied with less work would be interesting. Not an analogous experiment though, one using actual Now bindings on a board and measuring pressure at the edge.


----------



## F1EA

shitty shredder said:


> Can you think of an objective experiment to prove this? It's really hard to figure out if they are on to something or not. People's opinions are pretty meaningless, but some sort of measurement showing more force is being applied with less work would be interesting. Not an analogous experiment though, one using actual Now bindings on a board and measuring pressure at the edge.


Yeah I guess something analogous....

Grab a pencil by the centre with two fingers in the following ways:

a) With your fingers vertical. So that the pencil can rotate freely up or down but enough to hold it so the pencil doesn't fall off.
b) With your fingers horizontally, so that your fingers actually grab the pencil and add some resistance to rotation, as well as preventing the pencil to fall off.

See which way takes less force to displace the pencil tips.....

The pencil is the binding baseplate, your fingers are the mounting disc; and the force with which you push or pull the pencil edge = the force you apply to the edges.

The Now hinge behaves like a). Normal bindings are like b).


As far as an actual lab experiment to measure forces, stresses along the baseplate and so on.... I guess that's for NOW to come up with; not me. I have no personal/commercial/technical investment or relationship with Now, so.... that's not my problem 

Maybe there's a few ways of DIY'ing it with a board and Now bindings vs normal and a controlled/known weight to see which one tilts the board more or easier......... I'll think about it. For the love of science


----------



## Motogp990

neni said:


> But.. be careful. Those metal teeth of the ratchet are sharp!


I noticed the ratchets were sharp as well but never really put much thought into it and just assumed all rachets are probably similarly sharp. 

Haven't bothered to compare other ratchets until now. Comparing them against regular Burton and double take Burton rachets, and yes the NOW ones seem a bit sharper.

Which may be the cause of my issue with NOW ladders. 

I had a toe and ankle ladder snap in half with my 2015 drives. I just figured it was due to cold weather and wear + tear.

However, with my new 2017 drives, after only 40+ days on them I had a toe and ankle ladder snap in half on me, back to back days earlier this week. It was cold but not anything crazy, however now I wonder if the sharp ratchet teeth are litterally cutting my ladders in half.


----------



## F1EA

haha wow

I hadnt paid attention to mine at all. For me, the ratchets, teeth, ladders, etc just work with nothing to mention.

Took a look at mine, and still cant figure out how you guys could a) shred your gloves from the teeth and b) cut the ladders sharp. 

I guess if you tighten reaaaaally tight it's possible. But at that point..... don't you feel something really really tight around your boots??

And the gloves..... how can your fingers/gloves fit between the teeth and the ladders? I look at my bindings and cant see any way how my fingers would get in there by accident.

Ah well. 
If all that snow forecasted for the week does fall.... I intend to "test" my bindings. Extensively.


----------



## Phedder

With all this chatter I decided to play it safe and throw some hammock straps and toe caps on these Drives I just scored for an absolute steal. Brand new $130CDN  

I've only ridden the Custom X with cartels so far, hopefully this really is a next step up in response and dampening.


----------



## Motogp990

Motogp990 said:


> I noticed the ratchets were sharp as well but never really put much thought into it and just assumed all rachets are probably similarly sharp.
> 
> Haven't bothered to compare other ratchets until now. Comparing them against regular Burton and double take Burton rachets, and yes the NOW ones seem a bit sharper.
> 
> Which may be the cause of my issue with NOW ladders.
> 
> I had a toe and ankle ladder snap in half with my 2015 drives. I just figured it was due to cold weather and wear + tear.
> 
> However, with my new 2017 drives, after only 40+ days on them I had a toe and ankle ladder snap in half on me, back to back days earlier this week. It was cold but not anything crazy, however now I wonder if the sharp ratchet teeth are litterally cutting my ladders in half.


Just had another ladder snap on me today. So that makes 3 ladders in 80 days of riding. This time it was my left ankle. Had a Wipeout because it happened mid run. 

I think I'll try swapping the buckles out with some old Burton ones I have.


----------



## Alonzo

Yeah, I've swapped out the ankle straps, toe buckles and ladders on all my Now bindings. It's a good move.


----------



## Pigeons

I'm currently riding a 15/16 154 Yes the Greats, looking to replace my K2 Lien bindings. I don't ride the tripod set up with them as I have the foam gasket installed. Really like them, but always wanted to try out some Now bindings. I've seen some good deals on the Brigade and Pilot. Which would be the best fit? Also wearing US 10.5 boots so not sure if I'm a M or L as they cross over.

I ride all mountain freestyle, carving, butters, side hits etc and when I do hit the park it's medium line kickers, basic jibs.


----------



## F1EA

Pigeons said:


> I'm currently riding a 15/16 154 Yes the Greats, looking to replace my K2 Lien bindings. I don't ride the tripod set up with them as I have the foam gasket installed. Really like them, but always wanted to try out some Now bindings. I've seen some good deals on the Brigade and Pilot. Which would be the best fit? Also wearing US 10.5 boots so not sure if I'm a M or L as they cross over.
> 
> I ride all mountain freestyle, carving, butters, side hits etc and when I do hit the park it's medium line kickers, basic jibs.


Size 10.5 is the tricky size. I'm 11 and use L.

I guess it depends on the boot.

Pilots seem to fit that bill. But Brigades too... Brigades just have a slightly shorter and softer highback. Slightly.


----------



## basser

If so many people swap out their straps for ones by Burton, why wouldn't you just buy a Burton binding?


----------



## f00bar

basser said:


> If so many people swap out their straps for ones by Burton, why wouldn't you just buy a Burton binding?


Because there's more to a binding that the straps and the issue isn't realized until after the purchase?


----------



## F1EA

basser said:


> If so many people swap out their straps for ones by Burton, why wouldn't you just buy a Burton binding?


"So many" is a huge misrepresentation. Out of the dozen Now I see on the Mountain, only the few people from this forum have B straps.

But as to why:
1. There's more to bindings than straps. 
1.1 because Burton don't have the same response or dampness as Now.

2. Because you can. And it's cheap.

3. Because you like the other straps..... why has EVERYONE started making hammock-type straps? Because they rule.

4. Nobody HAS to change the straps. They Function perfectly​ fine with their own straps but maybe some people just like to fiddle around.

There's probably more.... but any 1 reason is enough right?


----------



## F1EA

f00bar said:


> Because there's more to a binding that the straps and the issue isn't realized until after the purchase?


What issue?
I have 2 pairs of Now with no issues​ whatsoever.

One of em has B straps because.... See above.


----------



## basser

Fair, wasn't really thinking when I posted that. I was under the impression that Burton had a binding with very similar specs to some of the Now models. If you are getting something that is a bit different and better suits your preference (ie. more dampness) I guess that's all that matters.


----------



## F1EA

basser said:


> Fair, wasn't really thinking when I posted that. I was under the impression that Burton had a binding with very similar specs to some of the Now models. If you are getting something that is a bit different and better suits your preference (ie. more dampness) I guess that's all that matters.


Yeah I have B bindings and Now too. They are just different. So if you want the feeling of one.... It's easy to customize it.


----------



## Alonzo

basser said:


> If so many people swap out their straps for ones by Burton, why wouldn't you just buy a Burton binding?


Because they seriously ride better than anything else out there. Skate-tech is legit - boards turn faster and turns feel better with less foot fatigue. They provide a ton of dampening without making you feel disconnected from your board at all.

I had been riding for almost twenty years when I bought my Now Drives, and had ridden many different board+binding combos in that time. I took, like, 10 turns before I was thinking 'yeah, this is better.' I've purchased Pilots and O-Drives, plus Vettas for my wife since then and will never ride anything else again, unless I'm splitting.

Changing out straps isn't hard or expensive, if you wait for the right deal. Pawn shops and second hand stores are full of cheap Cartels, and those straps are great, plus you get to hoard all the other binding parts, which is great in and of itself.

For the record, Burton bindings are great. The Channel + EST combo gives tons of options and makes boot-centering easy as fuck, and the Hinge is sweet. For most of my snowboarding career, they and Prestons/Ride were the only bindings worth considering, in my opinion.


----------



## f00bar

F1EA said:


> What issue?
> I have 2 pairs of Now with no issues​ whatsoever.
> 
> One of em has B straps because.... See above.


I have another thread concerning the specific issue that myself and at least some others have with the toe strap sliding down off the foot. I have no idea what percentage of people this happens with, but its more than an insignificant number. Enough that I consider it a flaw in their current line of toe straps.


----------



## Alonzo

I have swapped my toe buckles out for Union buckles on all my Nows, and highly recommend it. New buckles and sliders are, like, 10 bones or less. You can't go wrong with the Union ones or the Rome ones, they're the two beefiest offerings out there, at least of the brands that tend to be readily available.


----------



## Phedder

I'd say 80% of my riding prior to this season in Canada was done on cartels, and the other 10% on genesis hah. I've still got cartels and ride them occasionally, but every time I do I miss the dampness and response of the Nows. 

The way Now has their toecaps set up, when you swap for Burton toecaps, they sit a bit higher over the toe of my boot which I've noticed reduces toe drag for me a lot, and when it does happen it's less likely to snag and damage/tear the toecap. 

For me Drive caps stayed put, but I got pressure on my pinky toe from the ratchet, and if I left it looser to reduce pressure, then they slipped. Pilot caps were utter crap. Same pressure point but they'd still slide off.


----------



## F1EA

f00bar said:


> I have another thread concerning the specific issue that myself and at least some others have with the toe strap sliding down off the foot. I have no idea what percentage of people this happens with, but its more than an insignificant number. Enough that I consider it a flaw in their current line of toe straps.


Ahh ok
Yeah probably the Brigade or Pilots toecaps. I have Drive caps and they don't slide off at all. I would say contact them and tell em to send you the Select or Drive toe straps.


----------



## f00bar

F1EA said:


> Ahh ok
> Yeah probably the Brigade or Pilots toecaps. I have Drive caps and they don't slide off at all. I would say contact them and tell em to send you the Select or Drive toe straps.


In my case they are Brigades. However from memory I want to say there are people with issues throughout their line. I think its more an issue for boots that are on the low end of their sizing. I have size 8s which I think could be in a small or medium, I have mediums. Or to further complicate things perhaps you have to throw in specific boot product lines into the mix.

I do think its a pretty rare problem, but definitely an issue they'll have to address sooner rather than later in my opinion. I'm sure its happening to people who would never even think of replacing a toe strap and would just dump the binding altogether. Obviously bad for a brand.


----------



## Alonzo

I my Pilot toe straps stay put all the time - I've literally never had them move an inch, but I swapped the buckles out before ever riding them.

With that being said, they should put the Drive toe caps on every binding. They are the best, the shape just works really well. They should buy actual beefy metal buckles, then put the Drive toe caps and sieva flip-it straps on every binding. Boom, problem solved.


----------



## eelpout

f00bar said:


> I have another thread concerning the specific issue that myself and at least some others have with the toe strap sliding down off the foot..





F1EA said:


> Ahh ok
> Yeah probably the Brigade or Pilots toecaps. I have Drive caps and they don't slide off at all..





Phedder said:


> For me Drive caps stayed put, but I got pressure on my pinky toe from the ratchet, and if I left it looser to reduce pressure, then they slipped. Pilot caps were utter crap. Same pressure point but they'd still slide off.


Hmm, wouldn't say the Pilot toecaps are _crap _exactly, but getting them correctly centered on my Ride boots is always more of a challenge than I think it should be. I always ratchet them down one extra click than would seem normal and they never slide off.

My biggest beef with the Now's is they are utterly destroying the outer layers of my Rides at the heel cup contact point. The Lasso's just aren't a good match as the hard rubber doesn't go up high enough.


----------



## neni

Ah well... those Now... the ladders are definitely better than in former years. But the ratchets turned out to be equally lousy. After 40d in use, both toe ratchrs lost the little spring keeping them down. They're still closed but swing around.
In cold temps, one toe ratchet didn't close twice and one heel strap opened while riding :surprise: 

I still love their firm confy heel strap and response, but for a binding in this price class, the ratchets are still a joke. I'll try to replace them with Burton ratchets n ladders.


----------



## QCMP

I had the Drives for 3 years and this year I changed the straps and buckles for Burton Cartels and this is the best binding I ever had. Sadly, the buckles are poorly made and I love the Burton ones better. They will fit on Nows I'm pretty sure.


----------



## F1EA

I actually just changed the toe straps on my Burton Hitchikers for Now ones. That rubber band toe cap tightens super weird on the boot and gave me pressure points. It's fine with other Burton bindings, but on the Spark baseplate it's terrible.


----------



## Alonzo

F1EA said:


> I actually just changed the toe straps on my Burton Hitchikers for Now ones. That rubber band toe cap tightens super weird on the boot and gave me pressure points. It's fine with other Burton bindings, but on the Spark baseplate it's terrible.


I run Plum Feyans on my split, rather than Sparks, but I actually had a similar experience insofar as I found those toe straps to be shitty for splitting. I had the double take toes off a pair of Genesis bindings on my Plums for a while (about a dozen tours), but I found that they would loosen easily and didn't lock my foot down in a way that felt like it was conducive to efficient power transfer while side-hilling. It's like they allow a little bit of play, which I like for riding park on my twin, but not for touring, and that play leads to them loosening over the course of a tour. I had to re-tighten them constantly and they just didn't feel 'locked in' in the way I want to be when touring.

I switched them out for Now Drive toes with Union buckles and sliders and couldn't be happier. Now I have Hammock ankles and Now Drive toes on my Plums, Salomon ankles (came stock on the Plums) and Burton Genesis toes on my Pilots and Hammock ankles and Pilot toes on my Drives. I also run an old ankle strap off a pair of 2005-2006ish Drake Podiums on my front ankle on my O-Drives. I haven't switched the buckles out on those yet, but it's coming. Haha.


----------



## txb0115

If anyone is looking for some Burton ankle straps for the NOWs I have two sets of new ankles for medium bindings I can part with…

$25 each




























Or conversely, if you need just a regular NOW strap/ladder/buckle replacement, I’ve got a box full of parts…


----------



## Jcb890

So, what's the best option for straps to swap on the NOWs? It seems to be a foregone conclusion that the ladders and straps are not great on them from most reviews.

I have a set of Union Factory bindings currently with Atlas toe and ankle straps.

Also, how do the Large size NOWs fit larger boots? Originally my size 13 32 boots wouldn't work with the Factory hardware, so I had to swap out the ankle strap hardware to the Force hardware which was longer than the Factory for some reason. Union's customer service has been great all along though and has worked with me, so no complaints about them at all. I do think that there's some pressure point issues with the straps on the Unions, but I'm not 100% sure if it is boot pressure points or binding pressure points. I'm thinking of trying both new bindings and boots this season. But, I'm still undecided on where to go for boots in the MA/New England area to get a real good fit.


----------



## F1EA

Jcb890 said:


> So, what's the best option for straps to swap on the NOWs? It seems to be a foregone conclusion that the ladders and straps are not great on them from most reviews.
> 
> I have a set of Union Factory bindings currently with Atlas toe and ankle straps.
> 
> Also, how do the Large size NOWs fit larger boots? Originally my size 13 32 boots wouldn't work with the Factory hardware, so I had to swap out the ankle strap hardware to the Force hardware which was longer than the Factory for some reason. Union's customer service has been great all along though and has worked with me, so no complaints about them at all. I do think that there's some pressure point issues with the straps on the Unions, but I'm not 100% sure if it is boot pressure points or binding pressure points. I'm thinking of trying both new bindings and boots this season. But, I'm still undecided on where to go for boots in the MA/New England area to get a real good fit.


Now Select, Drive, ODrive have pretty good straps.

Best fit is Burton because it's a direct fit and B straps and ladders are the best in general.

Out of a ton of people I see on Now around here....... very few seem to be complaining. Motogp has broken a lot of ladders, but I think he's doing something wrong. Also I stead of grabbing Burton ladders for $15 he's gone and gotten like 5 pairs of the same Now ones he's been breaking 


Anything hanger 2 should be fine for bigger boots.


----------



## Alonzo

The SIEVA ankle straps on the new Drives look really sweet, and the toes are already bomber. If you're going in that direction, I doubt you'll want to swap either out.

Hammocks feel great on any binding, and I really liked them on my Pilots while I had them on there. Flux make some sweet ankle straps as well.


----------



## F1EA

Alonzo said:


> The SIEVA ankle straps on the new Drives look really sweet, and the toes are already bomber. If you're going in that direction, I doubt you'll want to swap either out.
> 
> Hammocks feel great on any binding, and I really liked them on my Pilots while I had them on there. Flux make some sweet ankle straps as well.


Yes. This.
The Hammock straps are just great. I'd have them on any binding... in fact...  I kind of already do. The only binding where I dont have a hammock is the Now Drive, which I really like the Now strap. Then Flux SF which has a ~hammock style strap.

Flux's strap is similar.... but Burton's is better. The Burton rubber is softer and covers a wider area around your ankle so it translates to much better pressure distribution (ie you get NO pressure points).


----------



## Phedder

I haven't even been swapping out the ladders, just taking off the Now Ankle and Toe straps and replacing with Burton. I've got the Genesis Hammock Strap on my Drives (so actually I did swap that ladder for the double take...) and Cartel React straps on my Pilots, which I didn't swap any ladders for. Though I've got new boots and the lacing hooks appear to be wearing away at the react strap so might have to swap that out for a Hammock one soon too. Personally I don't notice a huge different between them comfort/performance wise, and it's hard to really compare when they're on two different bindings as well.


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> Now Select, Drive, ODrive have pretty good straps.
> 
> Best fit is Burton because it's a direct fit and B straps and ladders are the best in general.
> 
> Out of a ton of people I see on Now around here....... very few seem to be complaining. Motogp has broken a lot of ladders, but I think he's doing something wrong. Also I stead of grabbing Burton ladders for $15 he's gone and gotten like 5 pairs of the same Now ones he's been breaking
> 
> 
> Anything hanger 2 should be fine for bigger boots.




Well I went riding with moto a few times last week.

Was checking his newer DRIVES.
Definitely way better ankle straps.

The DRIVES I have, have the weakest straps ever haha

Then I noticed, he's swapped out his ladders and ratchets.
Not for new double takes or FLUX.
He's got some cheap ass Burton's from like 2000?
Haha, I thought that was hilarious, not cause they're shit.

Cause they're wicked, super light, made of plastic.
Don't chew up ladders and you can pretty much get em for free anywhere.

I think it's funny how everyone HAS to get the newest gear, just cause.


NOW.....
My gripe

Now bindings are pissing me off, haha.

I bought a pair of IPO's
Had to buy em. Then we're $30 bucks.

But L/XL?

On the wide boards I ride, I couldn't get them close enough to the toe side edge.

The pivot wasn't even close to centered on the deck.
I had heel overhang & my toes were an inch away from the toe side edge haha

Just looking at it, it looked fucked.
I almost didn't even try em it looked so fucked.

On top of that I couldn't get the toe strap tight, it just flopped around.

Even with all those problems, I gave em a shot.

Hmm, thought they were awesome.

But just way WAY too big.

So bought a pair of DRIVES.
In medium.

My fucking 9.5 don't fit in the heel cup.
Pinch like a muther fucker.

Don't even think there's a way to fix that?
Other than grinding them down a bit, which I'm considering.


TT


----------



## Phedder

Timmy what boots are you rocking? I've had Size 10 Ride Insanos, and now 9.5 Ride Fuses in Medium Drives with no heel pinching issues at all, and I'm on Hangar 1.0. The newer drives you'd definitely be fine with.


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> Well I went riding with moto a few times last week.
> 
> Was checking his newer DRIVES.
> Definitely way better ankle straps.
> 
> The DRIVES I have, have the weakest straps ever haha
> 
> Then I noticed, he's swapped out his ladders and ratchets.
> Not for new double takes or FLUX.
> He's got some cheap ass Burton's from like 2000?
> Haha, I thought that was hilarious, not cause they're shit.
> 
> Cause they're wicked, super light, made of plastic.
> Don't chew up ladders and you can pretty much get em for free anywhere.
> 
> I think it's funny how everyone HAS to get the newest gear, just cause.
> 
> 
> NOW.....
> My gripe
> 
> Now bindings are pissing me off, haha.
> 
> I bought a pair of IPO's
> Had to buy em. Then we're $30 bucks.
> 
> But L/XL?
> 
> On the wide boards I ride, I couldn't get them close enough to the toe side edge.
> 
> The pivot wasn't even close to centered on the deck.
> I had heel overhang & my toes were an inch away from the toe side edge haha
> 
> Just looking at it, it looked fucked.
> I almost didn't even try em it looked so fucked.
> 
> On top of that I couldn't get the toe strap tight, it just flopped around.
> 
> Even with all those problems, I gave em a shot.
> 
> Hmm, thought they were awesome.
> 
> But just way WAY too big.
> 
> So bought a pair of DRIVES.
> In medium.
> 
> My fucking 9.5 don't fit in the heel cup.
> Pinch like a muther fucker.
> 
> Don't even think there's a way to fix that?
> Other than grinding them down a bit, which I'm considering.
> 
> 
> TT


Yeah haha he's gone thru a bunch of sketchy straps just to not buy the brand new good ones 

Also for your boots you probably need M of the new wider baseplate....


----------



## Alonzo

Phedder said:


> Timmy what boots are you rocking? I've had Size 10 Ride Insanos, and now 9.5 Ride Fuses in Medium Drives with no heel pinching issues at all, and I'm on Hangar 1.0. The newer drives you'd definitely be fine with.


Ride boots are small through the heel (and awesome!). My size 11 Tridents fit in my buddies Select Pros, but his 9.5 32s (Lashed, I think) don't.


----------



## txb0115

I have Ride Tridents sz 9.5 and they are perfect in medium Drives/Pilots.... Once again, I can't say the newer straps are terrible, but a full Burton upgrade makes them worlds better...

YMMV


----------



## hugoslair

Anyone tried the 2017 Pilots?

I am thinking of getting these, but there seems to be poor reviews for Now straps and ladders.
However some people saying Drives had great straps now.
Have the Pilots stepped it up too?

I don't want to get new bindings and have to swap out the straps.


----------



## neni

hugoslair said:


> Anyone tried the 2017 Pilots?
> 
> I am thinking of getting these, but there seems to be poor reviews for Now straps and ladders.
> However some people saying Drives had great straps now.
> Have the Pilots stepped it up too?
> 
> I don't want to get new bindings and have to swap out the straps.


Buckles are still the main issue IMO. Pretty sure buckles are the same on different models. 
But you don't have to swap out entire straps to replace a buckle.


----------



## hugoslair

neni said:


> Buckles are still the main issue IMO.
> But you don't have to swap out entire straps to replace a buckle.


So it is it only the buckles then?
Any recommendation on good cheap swap out?

Pisses me off that to get great bindings i need to mod them.

Just to get terminology right:
Tongue = ladder?
Buckle = ratchet?
Strap = padded ankle and toe section?

Cheers


----------



## txb0115

hugoslair said:


> Anyone tried the 2017 Pilots?
> 
> I am thinking of getting these, but there seems to be poor reviews for Now straps and ladders.
> However some people saying Drives had great straps now.
> Have the Pilots stepped it up too?
> 
> I don't want to get new bindings and have to swap out the straps.


I have the 2017 Pilots and the straps were good... NOW straps aren't bad, and they've gotten much better since year one...

I go to Burton straps because I think that nobody makes better or as good of straps... Basically I wold put a Burton strap on what every it was I was riding...

Don't let the fact that myself and a few others like to change out our straps... The 2017 NOW straps are every bit as good as anything you'll get in a Union, Flux, Fix, Ride or K2 binding...

Don't miss out on how great NOWs ride, especially if you like damp bindings...


----------



## f00bar

txb0115 said:


> I have the 2017 Pilots and the straps were good... NOW straps aren't bad, and they've gotten much better since year one...
> 
> I go to Burton straps because I think that nobody makes better or as good of straps... Basically I wold put a Burton strap on what every it was I was riding...
> 
> Don't let the fact that myself and a few others like to change out our straps... The 2017 NOW straps are every bit as good as anything you'll get in a Union, Flux, Fix, Ride or K2 binding...
> 
> Don't miss out on how great NOWs ride, especially if you like damp bindings...


I dunno, my 2017 NOW toe straps don't hold for shit, so they still have some tuning to do. However I'm also not going to say it is an issue with everyone. Just happens to be with my binding/boot combo.

But as you say, at this point the vast majority of people take them out of the box and ride never having any sort of issue.


----------



## neni

hugoslair said:


> So it is it only the buckles then?
> Any recommendation on good cheap swap out?
> 
> Pisses me off that to get great bindings i need to mod them.
> 
> Just to get terminology right:
> Tongue = ladder?
> Buckle = ratchet?
> Strap = padded ankle and toe section?
> 
> Cheers


Lol, I hope so cos those are the terms I use/how I understand them, but English is not my native tongue, so... 

Burton are the longest lasting ratchets n ladders I know.


----------



## Alonzo

txb0115 said:


> I have the 2017 Pilots and the straps were good... NOW straps aren't bad, and they've gotten much better since year one...
> 
> I go to Burton straps because I think that nobody makes better or as good of straps... Basically I wold put a Burton strap on what every it was I was riding...
> 
> Don't let the fact that myself and a few others like to change out our straps... The 2017 NOW straps are every bit as good as anything you'll get in a Union, Flux, Fix, Ride or K2 binding...
> 
> Don't miss out on how great NOWs ride, especially if you like damp bindings...



I second this. I will also put Hammock straps on any binding - they're the best, so why not?

Also, for what it's worth, I call the bit with the teeth the slider and bit on the other side of the strap that you use to adjust your strap length the ladder.


----------



## F1EA

hugoslair said:


> So it is it only the buckles then?
> Any recommendation on good cheap swap out?
> 
> Pisses me off that to get great bindings i need to mod them.
> 
> Just to get terminology right:
> Tongue = ladder?
> Buckle = ratchet?
> Strap = padded ankle and toe section?
> 
> Cheers


You don't need to mod them. But you can if you want.

Tons of people ride them as is; the immense majority actually.

I've been riding my Drives as is for 3 seasons already...

A cheap swap out for the ratchets is getting Burton ratchets. Costs like $15 a pair.


----------



## f00bar

A few weeks ago I emailed now on my slipping toe strap issue, explained I had bought nows for my whole family this year as they seemed to match each member for different reasons. I have brigades and mentioned how people with drives don't seem to have the issues.

A week of no response other than an automated email stating if I'm still having issues email again. I've been busy so did t bother.

Looked in my mail box this morning and there was a package from whistler bc with 2 what I belive are drive toe straps.

I've never talked to anyone, or given an address for me, or anything. But here they are. No packing slip I could see. Weird! But I guess kudos to them, or whomever!


----------



## kriegs13

*New question*

So a different Now-related question that I will ask here as it seems to get some good attention. Just got my first pair of Pilots used and it came with all the hardware that I could want. There are four little plastic tear drop shaped spacers (i assume) with some extra screws. The only thing i could see these fitting would be where the ankle straps are attached. Are these spacers for potential High cup conversion?


----------



## txb0115

kriegs13 said:


> So a different Now-related question that I will ask here as it seems to get some good attention. Just got my first pair of Pilots used and it came with all the hardware that I could want. There are four little plastic tear drop shaped spacers (i assume) with some extra screws. The only thing i could see these fitting would be where the ankle straps are attached. Are these spacers for potential High cup conversion?


I think you're talking about the extra bushings for the binding...


----------



## kriegs13

txb0115 said:


> I think you're talking about the extra bushings for the binding...


nope. I've got the bushings part figured out. it came with green mediums attached and a set of grey softs as well. These actually look like tear drops with a hole in the round part. I can't find anything online but I will take pictures when I get home. 

When I say where the ankle straps attach, I mean that it looks as though it can be put in to the channel that holds the straps/highback instead of one or the other, but I figure any high cup that would go in would eliminate the need for a spacer. the bag that held these also had a second set of hardware that definitely is made for the highback/strap connection.

My only other thought is that it could eliminate the need for the high cup as its the perfect size to be a spacer between heel cup and strap? but I have never ridden backless so I have no idea how that all works aside from seeing switchback and Now backless kits.


----------



## txb0115

kriegs13 said:


> nope. I've got the bushings part figured out. it came with green mediums attached and a set of grey softs as well. These actually look like tear drops with a hole in the round part. I can't find anything online but I will take pictures when I get home.
> 
> When I say where the ankle straps attach, I mean that it looks as though it can be put in to the channel that holds the straps/highback instead of one or the other, but I figure any high cup that would go in would eliminate the need for a spacer. the bag that held these also had a second set of hardware that definitely is made for the highback/strap connection.
> 
> My only other thought is that it could eliminate the need for the high cup as its the perfect size to be a spacer between heel cup and strap? but I have never ridden backless so I have no idea how that all works aside from seeing switchback and Now backless kits.


Whatever it is it didn't come with the bindings, I've bought 3 pairs of Pilots, including 2017 models and they come with no such item in the box.. or a second set of hardware


----------



## kriegs13

txb0115 said:


> Whatever it is it didn't come with the bindings, I've bought 3 pairs of Pilots, including 2017 models and they come with no such item in the box.. or a second set of hardware



hmm interesting. I'll take pics later and see if anyone knows what they are. The guy who sold them to me on ST page had a couple of pairs he was unloading so it may have been meant for another model or something. Either way...pumped about getting to try the bindings in...oh wait...many months...booooooo


----------



## F1EA

f00bar said:


> A few weeks ago I emailed now on my slipping toe strap issue, explained I had bought nows for my whole family this year as they seemed to match each member for different reasons. I have brigades and mentioned how people with drives don't seem to have the issues.
> 
> A week of no response other than an automated email stating if I'm still having issues email again. I've been busy so did t bother.
> 
> Looked in my mail box this morning and there was a package from whistler bc with 2 what I belive are drive toe straps.
> 
> I've never talked to anyone, or given an address for me, or anything. But here they are. No packing slip I could see. Weird! But I guess kudos to them, or whomever!


wE KnOw wHO yOU aRe, WheRe YoU LIvE...


----------



## kriegs13

F1EA said:


> wE KnOw wHO yOU aRe, WheRe YoU LIvE...


spooky customer service > shitty customer service


----------



## f00bar

F1EA said:


> wE KnOw wHO yOU aRe, WheRe YoU LIvE...


I know YOU do, don't think I don't see you in the bushes when I get out of the shower.


----------



## Jcb890

kriegs13 said:


> hmm interesting. I'll take pics later and see if anyone knows what they are. The guy who sold them to me on ST page had a couple of pairs he was unloading so it may have been meant for another model or something. Either way...pumped about getting to try the bindings in...oh wait...many months...booooooo


I'm part of the group too, must have missed those. I've been trying to look online for NOW bindings and there doesn't appear to be too much out there, especially for size Large.


----------



## kriegs13

Jcb890 said:


> I'm part of the group too, must have missed those. I've been trying to look online for NOW bindings and there doesn't appear to be too much out there, especially for size Large.


They were up over a month ago then got buried. price went down to a bill so I jumped on it. IIRC, he had a pair of IPO with hangar 1 and maybe one other pair. I'm excited to try them out....eventually


----------



## F1EA

kriegs13 said:


> spooky customer service > shitty customer service


hehehe

To be honest, Now is a pretty small/simple outfit. They dont have what you would call a "customer service" department per se with guys taking your calls in India or whatever.

I think when you contact them it's JF Pelchat directly who answers and takes care of customer questions (it's been him answering to me a couple times even for general questions).

One time he even personally brought replacement toe caps in Whistler. Not because anything went wrong with mine, but because I frayed them and he just said I'll bring you a couple so you can pick up next time you're around in Whistler.

So.... if anyone has actual issues.... I would say Step 1 is just contact them directly. 

If you just want to slap in Burton parts... go ahead. It's not too expensive and I personally would have Hammock straps and Burton double buckles on all my bindings.


----------



## kriegs13

F1EA said:


> hehehe
> 
> To be honest, Now is a pretty small/simple outfit. They dont have what you would call a "customer service" department per se with guys taking your calls in India or whatever.
> 
> I think when you contact them it's JF Pelchat directly who answers and takes care of customer questions (it's been him answering to me a couple times even for general questions).
> 
> One time he even personally brought replacement toe caps in Whistler. Not because anything went wrong with mine, but because I frayed them and he just said I'll bring you a couple so you can pick up next time you're around in Whistler.
> 
> So.... if anyone has actual issues.... I would say Step 1 is just contact them directly.
> 
> If you just want to slap in Burton parts... go ahead. It's not too expensive and I personally would have Hammock straps and Burton double buckles on all my bindings.


Yeah, I love the straps/ratchets on my Cartel LTD. I can see myself preferring them on the Nows as well but I figure I will give their stock straps a try first. They do look pretty nice on my funslinger (though i keep wondering if the green/black would crush the look of my white/black....oh well; i suppose style is for the birds).


----------



## Jcb890

kriegs13 said:


> They were up over a month ago then got buried. price went down to a bill so I jumped on it. IIRC, he had a pair of IPO with hangar 1 and maybe one other pair. I'm excited to try them out....eventually


I've got bigger feet, so I'm thinking Hangar 2.0 is probably best for me. Can't seem to find anything online though as far as the NOW Drive.
Actually, they're on the NOW site, but not cheap @ $263.20.
Steep and Cheap has the Recon in S and M for $279.30, but they're too small and also Hangar 1.0.
Link - https://www.steepandcheap.com/now-r...sdHM6bm93IGJpbmRpbmdzOjE6MTpub3cgYmluZGluZ3M=


----------



## kriegs13

Jcb890 said:


> I've got bigger feet, so I'm thinking Hangar 2.0 is probably best for me. Can't seem to find anything online though as far as the NOW Drive.
> Actually, they're on the NOW site, but not cheap @ $263.20.
> Steep and Cheap has the Recon in S and M for $279.30, but they're too small and also Hangar 1.0.
> Link - https://www.steepandcheap.com/now-r...sdHM6bm93IGJpbmRpbmdzOjE6MTpub3cgYmluZGluZ3M=


not sure about general online availability. I was interested in trying Now but not enough to pay top dollar. good deal came up so I jumped. Not sure if they will be more available at any other time. There has been a pair of brand new never O drives on ST for a while now. They're down to 350 but I dunno if you're looking for that high level of a binding to "test" though. is 263.20 sounds like a good price on Drives from what I have seen but again, I'm a noob on the Now front.


----------



## Jcb890

kriegs13 said:


> not sure about general online availability. I was interested in trying Now but not enough to pay top dollar. good deal came up so I jumped. Not sure if they will be more available at any other time. There has been a pair of brand new never O drives on ST for a while now. They're down to 350 but I dunno if you're looking for that high level of a binding to "test" though. is 263.20 sounds like a good price on Drives from what I have seen but again, I'm a noob on the Now front.


Yeah, same here on the NOW noob front. $250+ or $350+ seems like a lot to just give them a try. I do kind of want them though... lol.


----------



## timmytard

Jcb890 said:


> Yeah, same here on the NOW noob front. $250+ or $350+ seems like a lot to just give them a try. I do kind of want them though... lol.


What size are you looking for?
I have a pair of medium DRIVES that I'm considering selling.


TT


----------



## Jcb890

timmytard said:


> What size are you looking for?
> I have a pair of medium DRIVES that I'm considering selling.
> TT


Large. My boots won't fit in a Medium.


----------



## timmytard

Jcb890 said:


> Large. My boots won't fit in a Medium.


Shitty, yeah they definitely won't fit in these.
My size 9 32 Primes don't fit the heel cup.

Oddly my size 9.5's 32 Primes from the year before do.


TT


----------



## Jcb890

timmytard said:


> Shitty, yeah they definitely won't fit in these.
> My size 9 32 Primes don't fit the heel cup.
> 
> Oddly my size 9.5's 32 Primes from the year before do.
> 
> 
> TT


I'd probably have to remove my toes and part of my foot to fit into a size 9. :grin:


----------



## kriegs13

So these are the pieces that I'm not sure about. They would only seem to act as a spacer if either the strap or highback were removed which makes me think it for high cup conversion but I'm not sure. Thoughts or knowledge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

kriegs13 said:


> So these are the pieces that I'm not sure about. They would only seem to act as a spacer if either the strap or highback were removed which makes me think it for high cup conversion but I'm not sure. Thoughts or knowledge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah those parts you need for everything. They are not extra; just washers I guess. Not a performance part, more a setup/cosmetic part. If your bindings don't​ have them mounted, mount them as you're showing in the photo.

Or maybe you got a extra set of those.... In which case they are extra. For color matching


----------



## kriegs13

F1EA said:


> Yeah those parts you need for everything. They are not extra; just washers I guess. Not a performance part, more a setup/cosmetic part. If your bindings don't​ have them mounted, mount them as you're showing in the photo.
> 
> Or maybe you got a extra set of those.... In which case they are extra. For color matching


Hmmm..I don't see another set of those anywhere else on the binding. And any picture online doesn't show them attached. The hardware also seems to be the perfect size without any spacer and the screw head is already flush with binding as its slightly elevated out the side.


----------



## kriegs13

Aight. I just figured it out. You're mostly right. They are spacers that seem to come on IPO, selects, and others just not the Pilots. The dude who sold them to me had a couple of other pairs of Nows so they probably made their way in to my bag o bolts.


----------



## F1EA

kriegs13 said:


> Hmmm..I don't see another set of those anywhere else on the binding. And any picture online doesn't show them attached. The hardware also seems to be the perfect size without any spacer and the screw head is already flush with binding as its slightly elevated out the side.


Ohhhh just paid attention, you have Pilots.

Those washers are for Hanger 1. So the older Drives, Selects etc.

So those are extra for you. You don't need them for Pilots. Maybe for the lobacks, as the lobacks were designed for the older hanger but not sure as Ive never used the lobacks.


----------



## F1EA

kriegs13 said:


> Aight. I just figured it out. You're mostly right. They are spacers that seem to come on IPO, selects, and others just not the Pilots. The dude who sold them to me had a couple of other pairs of Nows so they probably made their way in to my bag o bolts.


Yeah. That ^


----------



## CauseNAffect

So I got the endeavor clout, and considering getting the Medium Now Select bindings, with the B hammock strap for the setup. Will the selects be good for daily driver board.

I'm thinking of pairing the DRIVE's with the PYL that' i'm going to pick up later.


----------



## txb0115

CauseNAffect said:


> So I got the endeavor clout, and considering getting the Medium Now Select bindings, with the B hammock strap for the setup. Will the selects be good for daily driver board.
> 
> I'm thinking of pairing the DRIVE's with the PYL that' i'm going to pick up later.


I'd do Pilots over the Select...

Hanger 2.0
Flex hinge highback 


Honestly, I'd stay away from Hanger 1.0, there is a reason they came out almost immediately with Hanger 2.0...


----------



## neni

CauseNAffect said:


> I'm thinking of pairing the DRIVE's with the PYL that' i'm going to pick up later.


I'd say they're a good match. SO liked his on his freeride board. If their ankle straps are anything like the '17 womens NOW Conda strap? No need to swap with a B strap. That NOW strap has awesome locking responsive feel, I even prefer it over my B Lexa hammock ones.


----------



## F1EA

txb0115 said:


> I'd do Pilots over the Select...
> 
> Hanger 2.0
> Flex hinge highback
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'd stay away from Hanger 1.0, there is a reason they came out almost immediately with Hanger 2.0...


Yes.
Pilots are pretty cool. 



neni said:


> I'd say they're a good match. SO liked his on his freeride board. If their ankle straps are anything like the '17 womens NOW Conda strap? No need to swap with a B strap. That NOW strap has awesome locking responsive feel, I even prefer it over my B Lexa hammock ones.


Yes.

That was easy. :nerd:


----------



## Phedder

CauseNAffect said:


> So I got the endeavor clout, and considering getting the Medium Now Select bindings, with the B hammock strap for the setup. Will the selects be good for daily driver board.
> 
> I'm thinking of pairing the DRIVE's with the PYL that' i'm going to pick up later.


I'd go Pilots as well, and try them on the PYL before deciding to pick up some Drives. I've got both and I'm very tempted to sell my drives because the only board I use them on is my Custom X, which I've ridden with the Pilots and it was fine as well. Medium bushings for the Clout, Hard for the PYL and you'd be golden.


----------



## CauseNAffect

Such solid gosh darn beta on here. Pilots over the selects, excellent. Will start there and see how they feel with the medium bushings.


----------



## Alonzo

I have Pilots, Drives, and O-Drives, and I've ridden the Select Pros quite a bit, both with and without highbacks. I think you should grab a pair of Pilots and a pair of Drives. The O-Drives and the Select Pros are both _super_fun for what they do, but are less versatile. Selects with nobacks are awesome for fucking around and playing in the park, and the O-Drives are killer for softboot carving, but I prefer my Pilots over Selects on my fuck-around deck and my Drives over my O-Drives on any hard-charging deck aside from my metal BX carver. 

The Pilots will feel better than the Selects on a powder deck because the 2.0 hangers give you a little more medial play, which you want when it's high tide, and are a better all-around binding. For the type of powder decks you're looking at (i.e. 160ish RCR) they will also probably feel better than the Drives because the flexier highback will feel more free and surfy, but they're still more than supportive enough for you to drive the board around nimbly and with confidence. 

The Drives are really responsive and will make a killer pairing with a PYL or any other similar, aggressive deck. Personally, I also prefer them on my pow deck, but I'm a longboard guy (Hammer Head 181), so I need to push a lot more board around.

I think you should grab a pair of each though - you're clearly all-in for snowboarding at this point, so fuck it, throw some money around and build a quiver. Also, supporting JF Pelchat's company is dope because Wildcats, motherfucker!

I'd suggest throwing Burton Hammocks on the Pilots right off the bat, but would hold off on the Drives. The new Sieva straps look really nice, and you can always swap them out later if you like the hammocks more. I would also swap out the toe buckles and sliders for something more substantial, like Union or Rome buckles, before they even see snow. Might as well lock that shit down tight right off the bat.


----------



## F1EA

There ^
That's it.


----------



## Jcb890

Alonzo said:


> I have Pilots, Drives, and O-Drives, and I've ridden the Select Pros quite a bit, both with and without highbacks. I think you should grab a pair of Pilots and a pair of Drives. The O-Drives and the Select Pros are both _super_fun for what they do, but are less versatile. Selects with nobacks are awesome for fucking around and playing in the park, and the O-Drives are killer for softboot carving, but I prefer my Pilots over Selects on my fuck-around deck and my Drives over my O-Drives on any hard-charging deck aside from my metal BX carver.
> 
> The Pilots will feel better than the Selects on a powder deck because the 2.0 hangers give you a little more medial play, which you want when it's high tide, and are a better all-around binding. For the type of powder decks you're looking at (i.e. 160ish RCR) they will also probably feel better than the Drives because the flexier highback will feel more free and surfy, but they're still more than supportive enough for you to drive the board around nimbly and with confidence.
> 
> The Drives are really responsive and will make a killer pairing with a PYL or any other similar, aggressive deck. Personally, I also prefer them on my pow deck, but I'm a longboard guy (Hammer Head 181), so I need to push a lot more board around.
> 
> I think you should grab a pair of each though - you're clearly all-in for snowboarding at this point, so fuck it, throw some money around and build a quiver. Also, supporting JF Pelchat's company is dope because Wildcats, motherfucker!
> 
> I'd suggest throwing Burton Hammocks on the Pilots right off the bat, but would hold off on the Drives. The new Sieva straps look really nice, and you can always swap them out later if you like the hammocks more. I would also swap out the toe buckles and sliders for something more substantial, like Union or Rome buckles, before they even see snow. Might as well lock that shit down tight right off the bat.


Thank you for this in-depth review/opinion on the different models.
Too bad it isn't possible to "demo" bindings like a board. That would be great!


----------



## Elektropow

Yup. Have the Recons (kinda like earlier o-drives) with the hanger 1.0, and it indeed is a snug fit that makes them responsive but isn't too much fun in pow where you want tip to tail play. You feel very locked in with them even though the ankle strap isn't over the top stiff. A smooth charger anyway. Do not feel the need to put in harder bushings, mediums are great and plenty responsive.


----------



## Motogp990

Jcb890 said:


> Too bad it isn't possible to "demo" bindings like a board. That would be great!


You need to move to Whistler  haha

You can demo any Now binding for $20/day

And in the spring you can demo them for free during the snowboard festival but only for an hour.


----------



## Jcb890

Motogp990 said:


> You need to move to Whistler  haha
> 
> You can demo any Now binding for $20/day
> 
> And in the spring you can demo them for free during the snowboard festival but only for an hour.


That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Elektropow

Motogp990 said:


> You need to move to Whistler  haha
> 
> You can demo any Now binding for $20/day
> 
> And in the spring you can demo them for free during the snowboard festival but only for an hour.


Fuck, I wouldn't call $20 a demo. "Rental" is more like it.


----------



## Motogp990

I have been exclusively riding Drives the past 3 seasons. 
I've previously mentioned my issues with their ladders and unfortunately what you see on the left side of the pic is what I always keep in my pocket while riding and the right side of the pic is what I have on standby.


----------



## kriegs13

Elektropow said:


> Fuck, I wouldn't call $20 a demo. "Rental" is more like it.


duh dude...what is a demo if not a rental for observational purposes. it's not like a car dealer where the potential sale is many thousands of dollars.


----------



## Elektropow

kriegs13 said:


> duh dude...what is a demo if not a rental for observational purposes. it's not like a car dealer where the potential sale is many thousands of dollars.


I guess. But there are still places in Europe where demoing is free and mutual trust exists. Also the demoers value hooking up their local shops rather than look for the greatest deal online and when this exists, asking money for a try out is a bit of a douche move.

20 pops a day is crazy. Only in Trumpland! Can't say I've compared enough though.


----------



## kriegs13

Elektropow said:


> I guess. But there are still places in Europe where demoing is free and mutual trust exists. Also the demoers value hooking up their local shops rather than look for the greatest deal online and when this exists, asking money for a try out is a bit of a douche move.
> 
> 20 pops a day is crazy. Only in Trumpland! Can't say I've compared enough though.


Oh dude..youre so not wrong. I wish things were that way. I wouldn't say this is a Trump thing. Im no fan of him myself but this kind of practice predates this shit show. But exactly what you said. People go to a demo, run it for a few hours, like it, then go buy online from a place that can afford to undercut the board shop/company/resort/wherever stands to make a profit because they save...20 bucks. Which is why, in many cases, these companies have to charge for demos. It costs time, money and product to get out to a spot and let a bunch of people they don't know ride their mildly expensive products. Not to mention that sales are down on other promotional things like "pro models" and "limited edition". sure there will always be collectors but companies (especially smaller ones) have to do something to make up costs incurred on these marketing adventures.


----------



## Elektropow

Exactly. Didn't mean to say that Trump made this so, just that his backstory is fitting to how things have always had an economical main perspective in the states. Not that it isn't in many other countries.


----------



## kriegs13

Elektropow said:


> Exactly. Didn't mean to say that Trump made this so, just that his backstory is fitting to how things have always had an economical main perspective in the states. Not that it isn't in many other countries.




Yeah I hear you on that. I wasn't being defensive because I can't really be bothered to care anymore. I just work and then buy things and the snowboard then get drunk and buy more things and stuff. Drunk capitalism at its finest! Either way. Shred the gnar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CauseNAffect

Alonzo said:


> I have Pilots, Drives, and O-Drives, and I've ridden the Select Pros quite a bit, both with and without highbacks. I think you should grab a pair of Pilots and a pair of Drives. The O-Drives and the Select Pros are both _super_fun for what they do, but are less versatile. Selects with nobacks are awesome for fucking around and playing in the park, and the O-Drives are killer for softboot carving, but I prefer my Pilots over Selects on my fuck-around deck and my Drives over my O-Drives on any hard-charging deck aside from my metal BX carver.
> 
> The Pilots will feel better than the Selects on a powder deck because the 2.0 hangers give you a little more medial play, which you want when it's high tide, and are a better all-around binding. For the type of powder decks you're looking at (i.e. 160ish RCR) they will also probably feel better than the Drives because the flexier highback will feel more free and surfy, but they're still more than supportive enough for you to drive the board around nimbly and with confidence.
> 
> The Drives are really responsive and will make a killer pairing with a PYL or any other similar, aggressive deck. Personally, I also prefer them on my pow deck, but I'm a longboard guy (Hammer Head 181), so I need to push a lot more board around.
> 
> I think you should grab a pair of each though - you're clearly all-in for snowboarding at this point, so fuck it, throw some money around and build a quiver. Also, supporting JF Pelchat's company is dope because Wildcats, motherfucker!
> 
> I'd suggest throwing Burton Hammocks on the Pilots right off the bat, but would hold off on the Drives. The new Sieva straps look really nice, and you can always swap them out later if you like the hammocks more. I would also swap out the toe buckles and sliders for something more substantial, like Union or Rome buckles, before they even see snow. Might as well lock that shit down tight right off the bat.



Dude, crushing the intel scene. Can't wait to see the kindred board still. JUST purchased the Now pilots from evo for $250 with free shipping. Not bad.


----------



## txb0115

Elektropow said:


> Exactly. Didn't mean to say that Trump made this so, just that his backstory is fitting to how things have always had an economical main perspective in the states. Not that it isn't in many other countries.


Only thing wrong with this stupid statement is that the $20 demos are in WHISTLER, Fucking CANADA... Nothing to do with the USA... NOW is a Canadian company, that is backed and bankrolled by a Swiss company ( Nidecker ) 

So really there is nothing about USA economics to do with it...


----------



## F1EA

Elektropow said:


> Fuck, I wouldn't call $20 a demo. "Rental" is more like it.


Yeah it's a rental.

But the price is a bit subsidized because it also serves as demo. You can also rent boards and stuff at that same place.....

There's also a proper demo center..... where you pay a daily rental fee and just ride whatever they have. You can keep 1 gear for the whole day or go and switch for other stuff.


----------



## kriegs13

txb0115 said:


> Only thing wrong with this stupid statement is that the $20 demos are in WHISTLER, Fucking CANADA... Nothing to do with the USA... NOW is a Canadian company, that is backed and bankrolled by a Swiss company ( Nidecker )
> 
> 
> 
> So really there is nothing about USA economics to do with it...




Lolrsk8s. This too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektropow

Hah, indeed. Overlooked that part. What can you do, I'm a stupid socialist.


----------



## Elektropow

txb0115 said:


> Only thing wrong with this stupid statement is that the $20 demos are in WHISTLER, Fucking CANADA... Nothing to do with the USA... NOW is a Canadian company, that is backed and bankrolled by a Swiss company ( Nidecker )
> 
> So really there is nothing about USA economics to do with it...


And Nidecker is probably owned by Nestle. Shiiiit. Bending over for the developing plutocracy.


----------



## kriegs13

Elektropow said:


> And Nidecker is probably owned by Nestle. Shiiiit. Bending over for the developing plutocracy.




Developing? Shit. It's been here the whole time. A rose by any other name blah blah blah... which brings me back to buy shit, ride, get drunk, buy more shit, let out some angst via forums, get drunk again, buy more shit, shred the gnar. We're all a bunch of privileged folk typing our beliefs (founded or otherwise) on an imaginary world that's called a forum. This one happens to be a forum dedicated to a pricey hobby. If we're on here; chances are that capitalism has done us well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txb0115

Elektropow said:


> And Nidecker is probably owned by Nestle. Shiiiit. Bending over for the developing plutocracy.


Not even close... I wanted the Socialist Jew ( Bernie ) to win...

But dumb, factually incorrect statements are not good, no matter where they come from, or no matter what side that are for, left/right and or socialist/capitalist...

Nidecker is family owned for over 100 years....

This is my last piece about it...


Let's get back to discussing NOW bindings...


----------



## Elektropow

kriegs13 said:


> Developing? Shit. It's been here the whole time. A rose by any other name blah blah blah... which brings me back to buy shit, ride, get drunk, buy more shit, let out some angst via forums, get drunk again, buy more shit, shred the gnar. We're all a bunch of privileged folk typing our beliefs (founded or otherwise) on an imaginary world that's called a forum. This one happens to be a forum dedicated to a pricey hobby. If we're on here; chances are that capitalism has done us well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuck, no judging from me. I don't even need a forum to do all that. Everything around me is imaginary. And that's all thanks to being some kinda privileged. 

Powder wasn't kind to me this season...


----------



## Elektropow

txb0115 said:


> Not even close... I wanted the Socialist Jew ( Bernie ) to win...
> 
> But dumb, factually incorrect statements are not good, no matter where they come from, or no matter what side that are for, left/right and or socialist/capitalist...
> 
> Nidecker is family owned for over 100 years....
> 
> This is my last piece about it...
> 
> 
> Let's get back to discussing NOW bindings...


Anyone reading what I typed as factually correct statements must be even dumber. I wasn't even passing judgement on Nidecker or anything else than the fact that social healthiness / good vibes and all that > commercial winwin as priority #1 / distrust in that very small frame of reference and context that is end to end snowboard sales with demoing possibilities. I'm not naive enough in thinking that a privileged system such as this doesn't require a money grabbing backbone. C'mon now. 

I too hoped people would've given up on the idea of the "one or the other" mentality and gone through to other candidates. I can't see how this didn't happen given the amount of shit circling both of the main candidates. But I'm too out of it to comment further. 

I'd really like some Pilots for my Kazu 157.


----------



## kriegs13

Elektropow said:


> Anyone reading what I typed as factually correct statements must be even dumber. I wasn't even passing judgement on Nidecker or anything else than the fact that social healthiness / good vibes and all that > commercial winwin as priority #1 / distrust in that very small frame of reference and context that is end to end snowboard sales with demoing possibilities. I'm not naive enough in thinking that a privileged system such as this doesn't require a money grabbing backbone. C'mon now.
> 
> I too hoped people would've given up on the idea of the "one or the other" mentality and gone through to other candidates. I can't see how this didn't happen given the amount of shit circling both of the main candidates. But I'm too out of it to comment further.
> 
> I'd really like some Pilots for my Kazu 157.


I have no idea what you said but it sounds beautiful. But based off of this info; I would suggest this: get some Now Pilots for your Kazu 157


----------



## Elektropow

kriegs13 said:


> I have no idea what you said but it sounds beautiful. But based off of this info; I would suggest this: get some Now Pilots for your Kazu 157


Ha! Will probably "YOLO", as F1EA put it so eloquently (Archetype looks bitchin' cool), for a pair and call it a night after two more beers.


----------



## Pigeons

Pigeons said:


> I'm currently riding a 15/16 154 Yes the Greats, looking to replace my K2 Lien bindings. I don't ride the tripod set up with them as I have the foam gasket installed. Really like them, but always wanted to try out some Now bindings. I've seen some good deals on the Brigade and Pilot. Which would be the best fit? Also wearing US 10.5 boots so not sure if I'm a M or L as they cross over.
> 
> I ride all mountain freestyle, carving, butters, side hits etc and when I do hit the park it's medium line kickers, basic jibs.


So I finally got around to buying some Now Brigade bindings. I decided to go for the size large. Which was a mistake they were massive and far to big for my boots which left me with a huge amount of heel overhang. I exchanged them for the medium and the fit is great. I’m excited to give them a try next month. They are mounted and sit like normal bindings, I kinda expected to see a small amount of clearance where the bushing sit. However they are totally flush with the board so I guess it’ll be a feel thing rather than a visible rocking motion. 

Anyway should anyone else have a sizing dilemma and can’t get to a shop, hopefully the below might help a bit. 

My boot is a Nitro Team TLS US 10.5 MP 28.5
Stance angles +15 -15
The length of the sole measures 31cm
Width at the sole at widest point is 11.3cm
Width of sole at the heel at widest point is 8.8cm
If I wrap a tape measure around my boot like the ankle strap would, going around the heel, that measures 53cm. With the boot in binding I still have 3 adjustment holes left.
If I measure around the toe box like an old school toe strap that measures 35cm. With the boot in binding I still have 1 adjustment hole left.


----------



## linvillegorge

Now really needs to fix their shitty ratchets. Blew one up today on my Drives. I've owned all kinds of different bindings from various companies and I've only broken two ratchets. Both were on Nows. One from the original IPOs and now one on a pair of Drives from last year.


----------



## Triple8Sol

linvillegorge said:


> Now really needs to fix their shitty ratchets. Blew one up today on my Drives. I've owned all kinds of different bindings from various companies and I've only broken two ratchets. Both were on Nows. One from the original IPOs and now one on a pair of Drives from last year.


What model year? Everyone keeps telling me they've improved their straps and ratchets since my last pair from 2yrs ago.


----------



## txb0115

linvillegorge said:


> Now really needs to fix their shitty ratchets. Blew one up today on my Drives. I've owned all kinds of different bindings from various companies and I've only broken two ratchets. Both were on Nows. One from the original IPOs and now one on a pair of Drives from last year.


Nothing is perfect and ratchets/ladders is the major issue with NOWs. Their straps have gotten better, but ratchets/ladders still are a sore point. I solve this by doing a full swap out to all Burton straps/ratchets/ladders/sliders...

Yes, it's an extra cost, but it's worth it, especially since after the swap, I'll get 3-4+ seasons out of the bindings...


----------



## linvillegorge

Straps are definitely improved. Still not great, but definitely a lot better than early models. Ratchets and ladders are still 100% shit.

I like the bindings overall, I just have a hard time enthusiastically recommending that someone go out and spend high end money on a premium binding with such obvious flaws. Sure, they're readily fixable by ordering replacement parts from a different binding company, but it's absurd that you should have to do that. Build your shit right.


----------



## Alonzo

txb0115 said:


> Nothing is perfect and ratchets/ladders is the major issue with NOWs. Their straps have gotten better, but ratchets/ladders still are a sore point. I solve this by doing a full swap out to all Burton straps/ratchets/ladders/sliders...
> 
> Yes, it's an extra cost, but it's worth it, especially since after the swap, I'll get 3-4+ seasons out of the bindings...


Agreed. Hammock straps on Nows are the way to fly.


----------



## F1EA

I've had my Now Drives from 2014 completely stock. No issues on anything.

I've changed straps and ladders on the Pilots, but only because I want to. $20 for Burton ratchets? That's an easy yeah.


----------



## zc1

Had last year's Drives and Pilots without issues, so added this year's Drives as well; still without issue. Picked up this year's Pilots on boxing day.


----------



## Opunui

Two sets of Now Recon. Last years and this years no problems yet. I have around 90+ days on them.I feel for you on the rachets. I hope they stay together for my trip to Japan next week.


----------



## Pigeons

I’m struggling with the toe straps on my 16/17 pilots and 17/18 brigades, the toe straps constantly drift off. The pilots are really bad and I have to stop every a half run to put them back on. The brigades I can get them to just about work by over tighten them. I have had the same model of boots for years and never had this problem before with other brands I’ve dabbled with like Rome, Nitro, Bent Metal, K2, Burton....

So I will need to pick up some Burton Get a Grip toe straps, i’ll have a look back through the thread assume is pretty much a straight swap.


----------



## f00bar

Pigeons said:


> I’m struggling with the toe straps on my 16/17 pilots and 17/18 brigades, the toe straps constantly drift off. The pilots are really bad and I have to stop every a half run to put them back on. The brigades I can get them to just about work by over tighten them. I have had the same model of boots for years and never had this problem before with other brands I’ve dabbled with like Rome, Nitro, Bent Metal, K2, Burton....
> 
> So I will need to pick up some Burton Get a Grip toe straps, i’ll have a look back through the thread assume is pretty much a straight swap.


I had this issue last year on my brigades. I emailed NOW to see if they had any solution to it and being nice and saying I've bought NOWs for my entire family. I didn't hear anything from then and them all of a sudden a set of toe straps from what I believe are Drives showed up. Problem solved.

I did swap out my sons older IPO straps for what was on my brigades because he has size S bindings and the brigade straps were a bit smaller than his older IPOs. He never had an issue but it seems to work for him.


----------



## Pigeons

That’s good to know, cheers - i’ll send them an email and see if I can get some replacements.


----------



## Gnarly

I second everyone who says Now ladders are crap. Broke a toe ladder on my Select's on Sunday when I did a tail slap to get rid of the snow on the board. I've owned many other pairs of bindings and only other time that's happened is on a set of Flow's in the early 2000s when they were junk.

Also, I agree that the Now ladders cut up gloves. My brand new gloves are getting all cut up when unbuckling the toe straps. I swapped both toe ladders to Rome yesterday because they're not as sharp...And they won't break in half when it's cold. Next step, Burton buckles and call it good.


----------



## F1EA

Gnarly said:


> I second everyone who says Now ladders are crap. Broke a toe ladder on my Select's on Sunday when I did a tail slap to get rid of the snow on the board. I've owned many other pairs of bindings and only other time that's happened is on a set of Flow's in the early 2000s when they were junk.
> 
> Also, I agree that the Now ladders cut up gloves. My brand new gloves are getting all cut up when unbuckling the toe straps. I swapped both toe ladders to Rome yesterday because they're not as sharp...And they won't break in half when it's cold. Next step, Burton buckles and call it good.


hmm I would switch the ratchets right away then. Either Burton or whichever fits. I think they are pretty standard; Burton fits for sure, I bet a few others fit as well.



Pigeons said:


> That’s good to know, cheers - i’ll send them an email and see if I can get some replacements.


Yeah, if they slide off contact them. Shouldn't happen.


----------



## Phedder

Pigeons said:


> That’s good to know, cheers - i’ll send them an email and see if I can get some replacements.


Try flipping them upside down and swapping sides. So L toecap upside down on your R binding and visa versa. It's not perfect, but it was an improvement for me until I could get some Burton Get-a-grips again.


----------



## Pigeons

I swapped the toe straps on my Brigades as you suggested and they are working now. No loss of circulation which is good, unlike before as I was having to over tighten them. Cheers

I also flipped the ankle straps as I was getting some pressure points on my boots, that’s gone now and I’m liking the extra response of the flip it strap in this position. 

I’m happy with my MON Brigades now and will try the toe cap flip on my Pilots early next week as they are on my powder board. I never received a response to my email from Now which is a shame.


----------



## F1EA

Pigeons said:


> I swapped the toe straps on my Brigades as you suggested and they are working now. No loss of circulation which is good, unlike before as I was having to over tighten them. Cheers
> 
> I also flipped the ankle straps as I was getting some pressure points on my boots, that’s gone now and I’m liking the extra response of the flip it strap in this position.
> 
> I’m happy with my MON Brigades now and will try the toe cap flip on my Pilots early next week as they are on my powder board. I never received a response to my email from Now which is a shame.


Most likely you would just get replacement toe caps for you to cross the street yourself.

JF ain't no hand holder.


----------



## Pigeons

I don’t need my hand held. I laid out a fair bit of cash on two new sets of bindings, that didn’t work as I had hoped. So I asked Now which toe straps in their line had the best boot compatibility and if they had any suggestions. I’m in Europe and live in resort with one board shop and brought them online as my local shop doesn’t stock them. Now are posting my colleague new ratchets that broke so they do have customer service. My local shop obvs sells Burton so I will walk and pick some get a grips if needs be.


----------



## F1EA

Pigeons said:


> I don’t need my hand held. I laid out a fair bit of cash on two new sets of bindings, that didn’t work as I had hoped. So I asked Now which toe straps in their line had the best boot compatibility and if they had any suggestions. I’m in Europe and live in resort with one board shop and brought them online as my local shop doesn’t stock them. Now are posting my colleague new ratchets that broke so they do have customer service. My local shop obvs sells Burton so I will walk and pick some get a grips if needs be.


I'm not saying you need to. I'm saying they won't.


----------



## robotfood99

tl;dr - Now toe strap/cap is kinda retarded but it does allow 4 different cup positions - kink down/cup up(default), kink down/cup down, kink up/cup up, kink up/cup down. 

I have three sets of Nows and the toe caps on all of them tended to slip off downward. I think this happens because the toe slider straps have a kink in them and out of the box are installed kinked downward. I swapped the sliders right and left so the kink pointed up, keeping the caps right side up as is. No more slipping cups. 

I also put a straight Burton slider in and this also resulted in no slip and snug fit.

On the other hand, a friend’s Pilot had caps that would slide up and off. Kept the kink down but flipped the cap right and left. Solved.


----------



## eelpout

robotfood99 said:


> tl;dr - Now toe strap/cap is kinda retarded but it does allow 4 different cup positions - kink down/cup up(default), kink down/cup down, kink up/cup up, kink up/cup down.
> 
> On the other hand, a friend’s Pilot had caps that would slide up and off. Kept the kink down but flipped the cap right and left. Solved.


I think it's whatever material these Now toe caps are made of, my Pilots' are _always_ slipping. Also, keep the snow out from under them. Ice builds up incredibly easily under these and then they _really_ don't want to stay. Last week in Tahoe I had to keep breaking the ice off that was forming.

I'm a fan of Salomon's toe cap design on their Shadow Fit series.


----------



## zc1

Salomon's toe cap is really well-designed. 

I find that the Now toe cap fits poorly with Burton boots (won't stay on) but I have zero slippage issues with DC boots. I've only run Pilots and Drives.


----------



## Lynch

Hey guys, new to the forum but been riding NOW IPO since 2013, loving the brand and adding to my quiver.

I'm currently wearing Thirtytwo Lashed size 10 US, need some advice for the NOW binding sizes.

My NOW IPO is size M, I don't recall but the guy at the shop mentioned it was fine.

If I recall, 32 Lashed isn't the most reduced footprint boot out there, but it is reduced. Would I be fine with NOW Brigade size M, or would I need to go L? Usually the idea is less is more? With reduced footprint Size 10, then M makes sense to me, but wanted to hear some thoughts.

Also, any issues running the NOW Brigade with softer boots like the 32 Lashed, and a stiffer true-camber board like a Nitro Team/Beast?

I've been riding for over 15 years now, but still haven't gotten enough experience with gear to figure it all out!


----------



## jerry gnarcia

You guys that hate the toe strap might want to check out the "3-D toe straps EVA combo" one that comes on the latest O-drive, Drive, Recon, and Conda. All other models still have the shitty (IMO) design. Looks like they sell just the straps separately. That and the Asym Sieva straps are a good combo for me.

I hated the toe strap on my older Drives, also swapped it with Burton. But the new setup works good for my boot size/shape.

I was going to buy the Pilots, but from what I can tell, the Conda (womens) is the same binding but with a better toe strap and hanger 1.0 instead of the wider 2.0. So I went with Conda, since they come in black this year, and I'm too insecure to rock pink/purple bindings


----------



## deagol

F1EA said:


> hehehe
> 
> To be honest, Now is a pretty small/simple outfit. They dont have what you would call a "customer service" department per se with guys taking your calls in India or whatever.
> 
> I think when you contact them it's JF Pelchat directly who answers and takes care of customer questions (it's been him answering to me a couple times even for general questions).
> 
> One time he even personally brought replacement toe caps in Whistler. Not because anything went wrong with mine, but because I frayed them and he just said I'll bring you a couple so you can pick up next time you're around in Whistler.
> 
> So.... if anyone has actual issues.... I would say Step 1 is just contact them directly.
> 
> If you just want to slap in Burton parts... go ahead. It's not too expensive and I personally would have Hammock straps and Burton double buckles on all my bindings.


3 questions: I've had an email into NOW for over 1.5 weeks and their site says they will get back to you within 3 days. Should I just wait? I kind of need a response.

On their current website, I only see an option to email. Is there a better way to contact them/him 

Anyone know if Burton toe buckles are compatible with NOW toecaps?


Thanks


----------



## F1EA

deagol said:


> 3 questions: I've had an email into NOW for over 1.5 weeks and their site says they will get back to you within 3 days. Should I just wait? I kind of need a response.
> 
> On their current website, I only see an option to email. Is there a better way to contact them/him
> 
> Anyone know if Burton toe buckles are compatible with NOW toecaps?
> 
> Thanks


Hey

I contacted them via this email: [email protected]

Response was pretty quick and it was JF at the time (this was like 4 yrs ago).

Also, Burton toe caps do work with Now ladders..... not the double takes, but the normal single ladders do. From what I recall the difference is in the bolt size, so you use the Burton buckle with the Now bolt. The rest of the buckle fits normally. 

I actually still have my Now Drives for about 4 seasons... still on their original everything. On the Pilots I changed the ankle strap to a Burton Genesis strap, but no issues with anything on either binding.


----------



## deagol

F1EA said:


> Hey
> 
> I contacted them via this email: [email protected]
> 
> Response was pretty quick and it was JF at the time (this was like 4 yrs ago).
> 
> Also, Burton toe caps do work with Now ladders..... not the double takes, but the normal single ladders do. From what I recall the difference is in the bolt size, so you use the Burton buckle with the Now bolt. The rest of the buckle fits normally.
> 
> I actually still have my Now Drives for about 4 seasons... still on their original everything. On the Pilots I changed the ankle strap to a Burton Genesis strap, but no issues with anything on either binding.


Thanks for the info, I will give that a try. I just need the toe buckles themselves, not the toe caps.


----------



## linvillegorge

Just do yourself a favor and buy some Burton buckles I've blown up the buckles on every pair of Now's I've ever owned.


----------



## neni

linvillegorge said:


> Just do yourself a favor and buy some Burton buckles I've blown up the buckles on every pair of Now's I've ever owned.


I own 4 pairs of NOW Conda meanwhile and ever since the '16 release, had no problem with failing buckles. SO neither with his '17 O-Drive. In our experience, they improved quality of buckles.

How old are yours?


----------



## linvillegorge

neni said:


> I own 4 pairs of NOW Conda meanwhile and ever since the '16 release, had no problem with failing buckles. SO neither with his '17 O-Drive. In our experience, they improved quality of buckles.
> 
> How old are yours?


Had the first year IPOs and I'm not sure what year my current Drives are but they're relatively new. I love the skate tech, but the straps are mediocre and the buckles are straight trash IMO. The current Drives are currently wearing two buckles I salvaged off an old pair of Burton Triads I had in the garage that are probably a decade old with who knows how many days on them.


----------



## deagol

linvillegorge said:


> Just do yourself a favor and buy some Burton buckles I've blown up the buckles on every pair of Now's I've ever owned.


so just to clarify, the Burton toe buckles are compatible with the NOW toe caps?


----------



## F1EA

deagol said:


> so just to clarify, the Burton toe buckles are compatible with the NOW toe caps?


These ones do: 
https://www.burton.com/ca/en/p/burton-ankle-buckle-replacement-set/W19-159821.html

The only think you have to do if mounting on Now straps is to use the Now bolt. If you go with both Burton straps AND buckles, then you just have to mount them to the tongues and go.

But if Now is sending you replacement buckles, use those instead. I think their newer buckles are better than these replacement Burton ones above. The ones on Cartel are better, so if you can find those, use those. But the other good Burton ones a re double-take so they won't work with the single ladders on Now....


----------



## deagol

F1EA said:


> These ones do:
> https://www.burton.com/ca/en/p/burton-ankle-buckle-replacement-set/W19-159821.html
> 
> The only think you have to do if mounting on Now straps is to use the Now bolt. If you go with both Burton straps AND buckles, then you just have to mount them to the tongues and go.
> 
> But if Now is sending you replacement buckles, use those instead. I think their newer buckles are better than these replacement Burton ones above. The ones on Cartel are better, so if you can find those, use those. But the other good Burton ones a re double-take so they won't work with the single ladders on Now....


Thanks for all your help..

:smile:


----------



## Motogp990

I always carry a spare ankle and toe buckle plus ankle and toe ladders with me at all times. I've had both fail on hill and dont want to be caught out.

That being said, I've exclusively been riding drives the past 4 seasons and like them enough to put up with their longevity issues.


----------



## linvillegorge

I definitely like my Drives. Wouldn't mind picking up a softer pair of Now's too. I use the Drives on my NS 25 prototype but honestly I've ridden them on my Sims Juice and they're still fine. I think the skate tech keeps a stiffer binding from over a soft board.


----------



## F1EA

Motogp990 said:


> I always carry a spare ankle and toe buckle plus ankle and toe ladders with me at all times. I've had both fail on hill and dont want to be caught out.
> 
> That being said, I've exclusively been riding drives the past 4 seasons and like them enough to put up with their longevity issues.


Yeah but... you kinda break everything


----------



## jerry gnarcia

neni said:


> I own 4 pairs of NOW Conda meanwhile and ever since the '16 release, had no problem with failing buckles. SO neither with his '17 O-Drive. In our experience, they improved quality of buckles.
> 
> How old are yours?


Why do you have 4 pairs of the same binding in 3 years if they aren't failing? :dance1:


----------



## neni

jerry gnarcia said:


> Why do you have 4 pairs of the same binding in 3 years if they aren't failing? :dance1:



Because I have 7 boards in use


----------



## timmytard

So .......

From what I can tell each size of NOW binding has a different size disc.

What the fuck is that about?
Compatibility nightmare.

I have 1 of each each size and can't even franken-binding a single usable pair.


TT


----------



## Motogp990

neni said:


> Because I have 7 boards in use


Have you tried the kingpin tool-less kits?

I picked up a couple sets to spread across my boards.


----------



## timmytard

Motogp990 said:


> Have you tried the kingpin tool-less kits?
> 
> I picked up a couple sets to spread across my boards.


No I haven't tried one of those, have seen them & been offered them when I go into store looking for a couple discs that'll fit.

I already have 3 sets of those though, I don't really want to buy a forth.
Just to make 1 out of the 3 pairs I have work.

Especially if I don't even know if they're gonna 
A) fit my boots. You sized your boots down, I think mine are even smaller
B) If I'm going to like them?

What did you have the ones you sold me on? 
A channel deck?



Can anyone confirm that all three sizes have different size discs?


TT


----------



## Motogp990

timmytard said:


> What did you have the ones you sold me on?
> A channel deck?
> 
> Can anyone confirm that all three sizes have different size discs?
> 
> 
> TT


No channel. Regular 4x4 decks

I'm pretty sure (99.5%) the discs are all the same size, on the newer now's at least. I believe 2016+, or whenever they changed their discs to nylon from aluminum. 

The drives I sold you were 2015, the last year they made the discs in aluminum.


----------



## F1EA

Have you tried duct tape?


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> Have you tried duct tape?


No, I totally didn't try duct tape twice:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## Pigeons

Stealth new board post/Now strap bashing. I was just checking my bindings over and thought I’d take a photo of the stock Now straps (Brigade) with a 50+days on them vs Bent Metal (logic) straps which I’ve been using on my Now brigades for longer. My Nows just don’t offer any support and used to hurt my ankles so I had to change them.


----------



## neni

Motogp990 said:


> Have you tried the kingpin tool-less kits?
> 
> I picked up a couple sets to spread across my boards.


Oh wow, thanks for this input! You saved me the coins for three more sets of those Condas 
If had known this earlier... just bought two sets of the '19 one (and the shop didn't mention that kit :dry


----------



## f00bar

Am I daft (rhetorical), I can't find anywhere that has Burton straps in stock. Fixmybindings seems out of stock of everything.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Pigeons said:


> Stealth new board post/Now strap bashing. I was just checking my bindings over and thought I’d take a photo of the stock Now straps (Brigade) with a 50+days on them vs Bent Metal (logic) straps which I’ve been using on my Now brigades for longer. My Nows just don’t offer any support and used to hurt my ankles so I had to change them.


Interesting to see that. I really like the NOW straps right now, but maybe that's just because they're new. Are you using the NOW toe straps still?


----------



## Kenai

f00bar said:


> Am I daft (rhetorical), I can't find anywhere that has Burton straps in stock. Fixmybindings seems out of stock of everything.




You can buy them direct from Burton - probably the same price. If you don’t see them on the web site just give them a call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMSlasher

Motogp990 said:


> Have you tried the kingpin tool-less kits?
> 
> I picked up a couple sets to spread across my boards.


Holy shit, these kits are bees knees. I will be picking up a set or two of these myself. I can't believe I haven't seen them before.


----------



## Motogp990

MMSlasher said:


> Holy shit, these kits are bees knees. I will be picking up a set or two of these myself. I can't believe I haven't seen them before.


They were super limited quantity last year when they were released.


----------



## Kenai

I stopped by the Nidecker office in Truckee today because living in a van makes online shopping a challenge, but they didn’t have the base plate in a size small. (It’s not their warehouse, more of a corporate office.) Bummer, but they hooked me up with a hat and t-shirt!

The office is a dream. Jones and NOW stuff all over. I saw some Yes ski bags. All kinds of dope shit just laying around. 

A few years ago when I found out about the office I stopped by to get another set of bushings for my IPOs. They just happened to be hosting a party for their rider who just won the Freeride World Championships. I rarely drink beer, but I wasn’t turning down a pull off the keg! Cool to just be hanging with a seemingly normal dude who must be the best rider I’ve ever met.


----------



## laxinchili

*burton straps*

Hey guys, I have the Now Drive '17/'18 and I never really liked the buckles... they don't operate very smoothly.
I'm now seeing all these posts about them breaking and so I'm thinking about just moving to Burton Buckles to prevent a bad day at the mountain.

Are these the products I want to buy? Or are there better/newer ones out available online? I know that burton came out with a capstrap 2.0 this year but I can't find it for sale... These are the only ones I could find...

1. Burton Gettagrip Capstrap: https://store.christysports.com/burton-gettagrip-capstrap

2. Burton Toe Buckle Set: https://www.evo.com/snowboard-binding-parts/burton-toe-buckle-set

3. Burton Ankle Buckle Set: https://www.evo.com/snowboard-bindi...84/burton-ankle-buckle-set-2019-black-top.jpg

I image that the buckles in #2 will be compatible with the strap in #1 . But will the ankle buckles just screw into the stock strap in the Drives?

Another question I have is: will these Buckles set work with the NOW rachet tongues or do I need to buy Burton ones as well?

Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance.


----------



## Kenai

laxinchili said:


> Hey guys, I have the Now Drive '17/'18 and I never really liked the buckles... they don't operate very smoothly.
> 
> I'm now seeing all these posts about them breaking and so I'm thinking about just moving to Burton Buckles to prevent a bad day at the mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the products I want to buy? Or are there better/newer ones out available online? I know that burton came out with a capstrap 2.0 this year but I can't find it for sale... These are the only ones I could find...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Burton Gettagrip Capstrap: https://store.christysports.com/burton-gettagrip-capstrap
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Burton Toe Buckle Set: https://www.evo.com/snowboard-binding-parts/burton-toe-buckle-set
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Burton Ankle Buckle Set: https://www.evo.com/snowboard-bindi...84/burton-ankle-buckle-set-2019-black-top.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I image that the buckles in [URL=https://www.snowboardingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2 [/URL] will be compatible with the strap in [URL=https://www.snowboardingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] . But will the ankle buckles just screw into the stock strap in the Drives?
> 
> 
> 
> Another question I have is: will these Buckles set work with the NOW rachet tongues or do I need to buy Burton ones as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance.




The buckles/toe piece in #1 are what I used. They worked fine with the NOW straps/ladders. You can order the new Burton toe pieces directly from Burton, but I assume they will only work with the double take ladders so you would need to get different ladders...and the Burton ladder doesn’t play very well with the NOW binding. 

I suspect the buckles in #2 will work with the NOW ankle ladder, but I don’t know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kala

Hi guys,

I am reviving this because I bumped into the thread while trying to figure out what's happening with my Now Drives which I have just tested. I wanted to ask you folks about the kingpin (rocking) effect which I didn't experience at all while riding and so I am trying to understand the geometry of the set-up better. 

The way the binding is mounted on the board leaves no free space between bushing and board. Also when closing the footbed to click it locks the rocking mechanism underneath it. This means that only by compressing the bushing with your weight would you be slightly elevating each side of the binding. Has anyone experienced this while riding however? I certainly didn't. 

Also, I checked my binding unmounted and the rocking mechanism needs some force to me moved and feels a little sticky (so not just with your one finger as shown on the Now video 



).

Can anyone else report on whether/how the kingpin system moves with their Nows? would it make sense to loosen up the kingpin as you would do with a skate truck?


----------



## drblast

Kala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am reviving this because I bumped into the thread while trying to figure out what's happening with my Now Drives which I have just tested. I wanted to ask you folks about the kingpin (rocking) effect which I didn't experience at all while riding and so I am trying to understand the geometry of the set-up better.
> 
> The way the binding is mounted on the board leaves no free space between bushing and board. Also when closing the footbed to click it locks the rocking mechanism underneath it. This means that only by compressing the bushing with your weight would you be slightly elevating each side of the binding. Has anyone experienced this while riding however? I certainly didn't.
> 
> Also, I checked my binding unmounted and the rocking mechanism needs some force to me moved and feels a little sticky (so not just with your one finger as shown on the Now video
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Can anyone else report on whether/how the kingpin system moves with their Nows? would it make sense to loosen up the kingpin as you would do with a skate truck?


You're a victim of effective marketing. You probably won't feel a rocking on the binding.

When I've ridden Now's I've been impressed by how responsive they were for how ridiculously light they were. That's what skate tech did for me - it's a great design but not because it had a "loose truck" feel.


----------



## Kala

drblast said:


> You're a victim of effective marketing. You probably won't feel a rocking on the binding.
> 
> When I've ridden Now's I've been impressed by how responsive they were for how ridiculously light they were. That's what skate tech did for me - it's a great design but not because it had a "loose truck" feel.


I think the point of my post is exactly to scrutinize whether their marketing claim has any substance and thus your 'victim of marketing' comment is just irrelevant.

Besides that, a company seems to have invested in a different design and it's interesting to investigate whether this is merely a marketing trick. If you play close attention to this video it does show the binding to lift from the board (by some mm). If that's the case then it should have an effect on how it turns. Maybe this needs the softer bushings in order to take place. In terms of actual riding feel however no rocking is sensed, at least with the green bushings. Also, my rocking base needs quite a bit of push with the fingers for it to move, unlike Now video showing it move freely. 

https://now-snowboarding.com/technology/skate-tech


----------



## Paxford

Kala said:


> The way the binding is mounted on the board leaves no free space between bushing and board. Also when closing the footbed to click it locks the rocking mechanism underneath it. This means that only by compressing the bushing with your weight would you be slightly elevating each side of the binding. Has anyone experienced this while riding however? I certainly didn't.
> 
> Also, I checked my binding unmounted and the rocking mechanism needs some force to me moved and feels a little sticky (so not just with your one finger as shown on the Now video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDSzCiz820c).
> 
> Can anyone else report on whether/how the kingpin system moves with their Nows? would it make sense to loosen up the kingpin as you would do with a skate truck?


Yes I have seen the lift. I thought my binding screws were loose but found it was the bushings lifting off the deck like the video you posted. I weigh about 190 lbs and generate a lot of leverage. I'm using hard bushings.

I don't think adjusting the kingpin makes sense unless when the binding is off the deck the kingpin isn't moving. In theory a skate truck kingpin is adjusted for the style desired given the weight of the rider and amount of force that rider generates. But on a skate truck the kingpin bolt goes through a bushing, so as you tighten it the bushing is compressed. That's where the adjustment for rider style, weight, force comes in. Now bindings do not appear to have a bushing on the kingpin so the kingpin won't achieve the adjustment you are looking for. I think the adjustment lies in switching out bushings, perhaps even varying/mixing bushings per foot based upon how you apply pressure.


----------



## drblast

Kala said:


> I think the point of my post is exactly to scrutinize whether their marketing claim has any substance and thus your 'victim of marketing' comment is just irrelevant.
> 
> Besides that, a company seems to have invested in a different design and it's interesting to investigate whether this is merely a marketing trick. If you play close attention to this video it does show the binding to lift from the board (by some mm). If that's the case then it should have an effect on how it turns. Maybe this needs the softer bushings in order to take place. In terms of actual riding feel however no rocking is sensed, at least with the green bushings. Also, my rocking base needs quite a bit of push with the fingers for it to move, unlike Now video showing it move freely.
> 
> https://now-snowboarding.com/technology/skate-tech


Skate-tech definitely works, it's not just a marketing claim. But the marketing leads you to believe it's going to be game-changer awesome and feel totally different but like all marketing that's a bit of an exaggeration. The only difference I've felt is that the bindings felt really responsive without the typical weight I'd associate with those things. 

Other designs have to have a very stiff baseplate or heel loop to get the same response. You can also do that with aluminum or carbon and it works but is heavier or more expensive. It just makes sense that applying force from a ~30 angle an inch over the center of the board to the edge will deform plastic differently than applying force to the length of an entire plastic baseplate flat on the board.

The "rocking motion" is a marketing gimmick; all binding baseplates will lift off the board when you apply enough force to them, and a binding that rocks back and forth so much you can feel it while riding would probably feel weird. And even then to feel it, the base plate you're standing on would also have to rock with the binding and that's not what's happening with Now's.


----------



## Kenai

drblast said:


> ...all binding baseplates will lift off the board when you apply enough force to them ...



For example, see the recent thread about the guy complaining his Burton EST bindings lift off the board slightly when he pressures the opposite side. 

I like my NOW bindings and sometimes it feels different, but I usually use the firm bushings so I don’t expect a noticeable amount of rocking. I would expect more if I was using the soft bushings or really playing with individual bushing adjustments. 

Just yesterday I installed a second board with a base plate to switch bindings over using the tool-less kingpin setup. It’s quite brilliant. Not necessarily so much easier than switching bindings, but far, far cheaper than buying a second set of bindings. 


p.s. You sound like a lawyer. 



Kala said:


> I think the point of my post is exactly to scrutinize whether their marketing claim has any substance and thus your 'victim of marketing' comment is just irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, a company seems to have invested in a different design and it's interesting to investigate whether this is merely a marketing trick.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxford

Kala said:


> Also, my rocking base needs quite a bit of push with the fingers for it to move, unlike Now video showing it move freely.
> 
> https://now-snowboarding.com/technology/skate-tech


Are you talking about moving the rocking base with the binding off the board? I think that's what you mean but want to be sure.


----------



## Paxford

Kenai said:


> I like my NOW bindings and sometimes it feels different, but I usually use the firm bushings so I don’t expect a noticeable amount of rocking. I would expect more if I was using the soft bushings or really playing with individual bushing adjustments.


Anyone played with individual bushing adjustments? Findings?


----------



## Kenai

Paxford said:


> Anyone played with individual bushing adjustments? Findings?




I used the medium bushings on my play board and hard bushings on an all/mountain board. I *think* I noticed a difference, but there were obviously other factors that made the ride feel different anyway. 

I’ve never tried hard in back and soft in front or anything like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Paxford said:


> Anyone played with individual bushing adjustments? Findings?


I don't quite get what you're looking for. Are you wanting the rocking motion or something? I definitely wouldn't on the board since that would just contribute to instability and more balance needed on your part. The way it works now is the bushings affect your pressuring. The soft ones will absorb more while the stiff ones directly transmit to the edge of the board. If you take the binding off the board, you can clearly see the Skate-Tech.

I was told you can create canting by mixing medial and lateral bushings. I use stiff bushings on my all mountain and soft bushings on my park board.


----------



## Paxford

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I don't quite get what you're looking for. Are you wanting the rocking motion or something? I definitely wouldn't on the board since that would just contribute to instability and more balance needed on your part. The way it works now is the bushings affect your pressuring. The soft ones will absorb more while the stiff ones directly transmit to the edge of the board. If you take the binding off the board, you can clearly see the Skate-Tech.
> 
> I was told you can create canting by mixing medial and lateral bushings. I use stiff bushings on my all mountain and soft bushings on my park board.


I'm looking for everything involving actual performance and comfort. Looking for rocking motion alone isn't helpful, unless it leads to performance. The example you gave about creating canting, that's the sort of thing I'm looking for. Things like maximizing or minimizing pressure toe/heel and/or laterally for a given rider on a given day, or for a given rider period.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Paxford said:


> I'm looking for everything involving actual performance and comfort. Looking for rocking motion alone isn't helpful, unless it leads to performance. The example you gave about creating canting, that's the sort of thing I'm looking for. Things like maximizing or minimizing pressure toe/heel and/or laterally for a given rider on a given day, or for a given rider period.


I think there's more than enough threads on this forum supporting comfort and performance with Now bindings. Still don't really understand what you're going for with maximizing minimizing pressure for a rider on a given day? The bushings are just a mechanism of adjusting response. Don't overthink it.


----------



## F1EA

Kala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am reviving this because I bumped into the thread while trying to figure out what's happening with my Now Drives which I have just tested. I wanted to ask you folks about the kingpin (rocking) effect which I didn't experience at all while riding and so I am trying to understand the geometry of the set-up better.
> 
> The way the binding is mounted on the board leaves no free space between bushing and board. Also when closing the footbed to click it locks the rocking mechanism underneath it. This means that only by compressing the bushing with your weight would you be slightly elevating each side of the binding. Has anyone experienced this while riding however? I certainly didn't.
> 
> Also, I checked my binding unmounted and the rocking mechanism needs some force to me moved and feels a little sticky (so not just with your one finger as shown on the Now video.
> 
> Can anyone else report on whether/how the kingpin system moves with their Nows? would it make sense to loosen up the kingpin as you would do with a skate truck?


What you are seeing is correct and how the bindings are supposed to work.

There is no noticeable rocking motion while you're riding... but this doesn't mean the kingpin is not working as intended.

The PURPOSE of the hanger/skate tech, is not to rock back and forth. It's to concentrate pressure/response near the edge where you need it. And that's exactly what it does.

The equivalent of loosening up the kingping on a skate truck would be using softer bushings. So picture this skate tech as instead of you being able to adjust the kingpin tightness infinitely PLUS having different durometer bushings available (as you can on a skateboard), vs the way it works on the bindings is that you have a set tightness to the kingpin but can swap the bushings.

I have tried different durometer on the bushings... it makes a difference. Slightly noticeable, but nothing drastic. I prefer the mediums because they absorb a bit more chatter but still provide plenty of response.


----------



## timmytard

Kala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am reviving this because I bumped into the thread while trying to figure out what's happening with my Now Drives which I have just tested. I wanted to ask you folks about the kingpin (rocking) effect which I didn't experience at all while riding and so I am trying to understand the geometry of the set-up better.
> 
> The way the binding is mounted on the board leaves no free space between bushing and board. Also when closing the footbed to click it locks the rocking mechanism underneath it. This means that only by compressing the bushing with your weight would you be slightly elevating each side of the binding. Has anyone experienced this while riding however? I certainly didn't.
> 
> Also, I checked my binding unmounted and the rocking mechanism needs some force to me moved and feels a little sticky (so not just with your one finger as shown on the Now video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDSzCiz820c).
> 
> Can anyone else report on whether/how the kingpin system moves with their Nows? would it make sense to loosen up the kingpin as you would do with a skate truck?


I have yet to watch the video you posted & not quite sure if you're talking about the the rocking the kingpin creates or?

But I also am having problems with my Drives.

I understand how the bindings work.
The problem I'm having is, it looks/feels like my kingpin has gone bad?

I tried taking a video but I need a tripod to keep the camera still enough to capture it while I move it with my hands.

Mine, even when cranked down nice & tight, move side to side, in a spinning motion.
The plate is firmly mounted and ALL the play is only at the kingpin.

These aren't new bindings, I bought them locally from Moto, who is also on this forum.
(I think Moto might be a little pregnant haha, kinda looks like it with his round belly & little boobies haha. Just fuckin' whit chya fatty cakes)

It looks like the old NOW bindings used a rivet, not a nut & bolt.

So I can't tighten it, that's just how it is now.

I've sent NOW an email, it's been a month & haven't heard shit back from them.
I also posted on their Facebook page & again haven't heard shit back from them

I should have went straight to the horses mouth and asked frenchy larue this past weekend.
He was also in the Baked Salmon banked slalom @ Mt Seymour.
He just had a million groupies following him around & I didn't want to be one of them waiting to get a turn to talk to him.

Although NOW, I wish I had, at least then I'd have an answer.
Cause it doesn't look like they answer emails or Facebook posts?

Not sure if your problem is the same?
It appears I need a whole new kingpin to fix my problem.

It's like if you loosened up your old pair of disc bindings, to just before you'd be able to spin your baseplate around, while your disc is still stationary.

If you tightened up your old school bindings, to where you could spin the baseplate around, then tightened them up just a wee bit more so they no longer spin around, but still aren't tight to the board.
They just move that tiny little bit cause of the play in the teeth.

Haha, not easy to describe that's for sure.

Pretty sure the whole system needed another year of R&D before they came to market.
Probably why they no longer have the rivet & the sizes would have been worked out to.

My first pair of Large NOW bindings fit my boot perfect except the toe cap wouldn't even touch the toe of my boot, it just flopped around in the wind.
Sold em & bought a pair of Mediums.

The mediums fit the toe of my boot fine but the heel cup pinched my boot so bad it caused pain in my heel.
So had to sell those to.

NOW I'm back in larges, with a boot without shrink tech so the length works.

On a side note I have 2 pair for sale haha.
Not the Drives Moto sold me.

One pair are Medium IPO's, the other size small drives.
The medium IPO appears to be hanger 1.0(too tight for my boots in the heel)
The size small Drives appear to be hanger 2.0.
My heel fits fine in the heel cup, but my toes stick out too far on the baseplate.

That's the end of this chapter in the novel I just started lol.


TT


----------



## timmytard

Watched the video.
That ain't the problem I'm having, not that he shows a problem in his promotional video lol.

My problem is 100% the kingpin itself.


TT


----------



## Paxford

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I think there's more than enough threads on this forum supporting comfort and performance with Now bindings. Still don't really understand what you're going for with maximizing minimizing pressure for a rider on a given day? The bushings are just a mechanism of adjusting response. Don't overthink it.


I believe there is a presumption about comfort and performance in your question. The presumption is I am talking about comfort and performance in general like they do on many threads. Like I'm looking for a recommendation that it's a good binding, so comfortable, great performance yadayada buy Now. Fact is Now's have something other bindings don't. There are 8 bushing locations and 3 densities to play with. My question is whether someone has played with them, and what their observations are. If you have a thread in mind discussing the possibilities and it's all been settled please share.

I'm looking for specific performance observations, not just that they perform. For example when I moved my bushings to xyz locations I noticed abc in my heel edge initiation, or backfoot frontside turning performance, or flat base performance, or slashing really opened up in soft snow, or it started eating chunder for breakfast (or I got bucked), or I could really tweak my airs, or I combined it with an asym and it felt like this, or my knee hurt and instead of changing my stance width or angles I changed my bushings, or I've tried every combo imaginable and it made absolutely no difference to me, but YMMV. Basically adjust pressure to the board front foot and back foot to heel side and toe side to suit your riding style.

So, has anybody actually tried different setups, especially variable per foot and between feet, with bushings?


----------



## timmytard

Paxford said:


> I believe there is a presumption about comfort and performance in your question. The presumption is I am talking about comfort and performance in general like they do on many threads. Like I'm looking for a recommendation that it's a good binding, so comfortable, great performance yadayada buy Now. Fact is Now's have something other bindings don't. There are 8 bushing locations and 3 densities to play with. My question is whether someone has played with them, and what their observations are. If you have a thread in mind discussing the possibilities and it's all been settled please share.
> 
> I'm looking for specific performance observations, not just that they perform. For example when I moved my bushings to xyz locations I noticed abc in my heel edge initiation, or backfoot frontside turning performance, or flat base performance, or slashing really opened up in soft snow, or it started eating chunder for breakfast (or I got bucked), or I could really tweak my airs, or I combined it with an asym and it felt like this, or my knee hurt and instead of changing my stance width or angles I changed my bushings, or I've tried every combo imaginable and it made absolutely no difference to me, but YMMV. Basically adjust pressure to the board front foot and back foot to heel side and toe side to suit your riding style.
> 
> So, has anybody actually tried different setups, especially variable per foot and between feet, with bushings?


Looks like you're up..
Get back to us when you figured out all that shit haha 
I've thought the same thing cause I have 4 pair with different durometer bushings.

I just haven't bothered to do the Pepsi challenge on the bushings.
I'm still doing the Pepsi challenge on super stiff boardercross boards haha


TT


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> These aren't new bindings, I bought them locally from Moto, who is also on this forum.
> (I think Moto might be a little pregnant haha, kinda looks like it with his round belly & little boobies haha. Just fuckin' whit chya fatty cakes)


Man that's rude!
The dude just had a baby... you know it takes time to recover.


----------



## Paxford

timmytard said:


> Looks like you're up..
> 
> TT


That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## Paxford

There's not a big audience here, better chance of finding someone knowledgeable by creating a new thread.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

I really think you're overthinking it. You have 8 positions but realistically it's always changed in pairs, front and back. And then it really doesn't make much sense to have a mismatched left and right binding. Those of us who desire more response put in stiffer bushings. I came from Union Falcors and thought the Drives felt sluggish out of the box. Flipped the straps and put firm bushings in and loved it. Now if I want a more cushy ride, I'll go back to stock form. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kala

Paxford said:


> Are you talking about moving the rocking base with the binding off the board? I think that's what you mean but want to be sure.


Yes, that's I meant. It feels a bit sticky but it does eventually move upon applying some force with fingers. Thanks for all your feedback btw-- really useful stuff.


----------



## Kala

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I really think you're overthinking it. You have 8 positions but realistically it's always changed in pairs, front and back. And then it really doesn't make much sense to have a mismatched left and right binding. Those of us who desire more response put in stiffer bushings. I came from Union Falcors and thought the Drives felt sluggish out of the box. Flipped the straps and put firm bushings in and loved it. Now if I want a more cushy ride, I'll go back to stock form.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I suppose it is feasible to use both mediums and softs as well as both mediums and hard bushings in the same binding and that would probably create a mid-soft and mid-stiff feel. The Drives come with mediums and hard but I will try and get some soft ones too and try them on.


----------



## Kala

Kenai said:


> For example, see the recent thread about the guy complaining his Burton EST bindings lift off the board slightly when he pressures the opposite side.
> 
> I like my NOW bindings and sometimes it feels different, but I usually use the firm bushings so I don’t expect a noticeable amount of rocking. I would expect more if I was using the soft bushings or really playing with individual bushing adjustments.
> 
> Just yesterday I installed a second board with a base plate to switch bindings over using the tool-less kingpin setup. It’s quite brilliant. Not necessarily so much easier than switching bindings, but far, far cheaper than buying a second set of bindings.
> 
> 
> p.s. You sound like a lawyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




:laugh2: lawyer comment! I am not but I take your point-- too much academic writing elsewhere, I think is the reason.

Given all the responses and my research bushing density will be affected by rider's weight and one might be able to feel the rocking effect if one uses a soft bushing and overpowers it with his weight. I am sort of lightweight (71kg) and the medium bushing do not give sense of shifting when going edge to edge with my weight.


----------



## Paxford

Kala said:


> Yes, that's I meant. It feels a bit sticky but it does eventually move upon applying some force with fingers. Thanks for all your feedback btw-- really useful stuff.


Ok, I don't think rocking the kingpin by hand off the board should take much force, so it's likely as you mention above ... adjusting the bushings to your weight.


----------



## Motogp990

The 2015 drives I had, which were hanger 1.0, could be noticeably rocked heel <--> toe. 
It was kind of like a rocker board. The base plate touched and the bushings didnt. So with barely any force you could rock the binding heel <--> toe and the bushings would slightly come off the board. This was very slight. Like 1mm or less than 1mm but it was noticeable. 

On my 2017 and 2018 drives (fyi there has been no change in the drives in 2017,18 and 19 other than colors), which are hanger 2.0. There is no longer any noticable rocking from heel <--> toe like the 2015's. Any movement requires significant force and you could rock any binding the same amount heel <--> toe with the amount of force required.

This is regardless if I use medium or hard bushings. 

To me the difference between the medium and hard bushings are very minute. For some reason I like the mediums better but I use the hard bushings now. However, that's only because I smushed the mediums flat like a pancake.

I have 200+ days on my 17's and 100+ on my 18's. And they still dont rock heel <--> toe like the 2015s did.

That being said, I actually preferred the slight rocking the 2015s had, which the hanger 2.0 drives don't.


----------



## Karen Adamian

I have been riding my Pilots for two seasons already and they are amazing. My only complaint are the ankle and toe straps...Material softens in heavy snow and in cold temps the toe strap starts slipping...Also, the buckles sometimes unstrap or become lose when sleet accumulated on the ladders...

What is the best option to replace the ankle/toe strap? 

Hammock + Gettagrip or Asym Sieva + 3D toe strap (mounted on Drives)?

This season the Pilots will be used on gentem big fish


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Burton straps for sure. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyOranges

Agree on the Burton ankles (running Genesis straps), but prefer the Now 3Ds for toes.


----------



## Karen Adamian

JoeyOranges said:


> Agree on the Burton ankles (running Genesis straps), but prefer the Now 3Ds for toes.


brtn released the new hammockstrap 2.0 i wonder what are the diff to the genesis one...


----------



## F1EA

Karen Adamian said:


> I have been riding my Pilots for two seasons already and they are amazing. My only complaint are the ankle and toe straps...Material softens in heavy snow and in cold temps the toe strap starts slipping...Also, the buckles sometimes unstrap or become lose when sleet accumulated on the ladders...
> 
> What is the best option to replace the ankle/toe strap?
> 
> Hammock + Gettagrip or Asym Sieva + 3D toe strap (mounted on Drives)?
> 
> This season the Pilots will be used on gentem big fish


Either one of your options is better than how the Pilots come with.

I have Now 3D toe straps and Burton Malavita ankle straps on mine. I have also used burton toe straps on Now and they work as well.

I actually like the Genesis ankle strap much more than the Malavita straps; but I had the extra Malavita straps because i had switched the straps on my Malavitas with Genesis straps...


----------



## Karen Adamian

F1EA said:


> Either one of your options is better than how the Pilots come with.
> 
> I have Now 3D toe straps and Burton Malavita ankle straps on mine. I have also used burton toe straps on Now and they work as well.
> 
> I actually like the Genesis ankle strap much more than the Malavita straps; but I had the extra Malavita straps because i had switched the straps on my Malavitas with Genesis straps...


malavita has the asym hammock, genesis/genesisx have regular hammock and cartel has new hammock 2.0...i've compared the malavita's strap to genesis' and gen covers more area and overall feels more comfy...cartel's is slimmer so should transfer energy better but less comfy, i guess...


----------



## F1EA

Karen Adamian said:


> malavita has the asym hammock, genesis/genesisx have regular hammock and cartel has new hammock 2.0...i've compared the malavita's strap to genesis' and gen covers more area and overall feels more comfy...cartel's is slimmer so should transfer energy better but less comfy, i guess...


Yeah you've got it.
The Genesis is the biggest surface area / support but with the softest material. So it ends up being the most comfortable with the best mix of response and flex.

Malavita has a smaller profile so it doesn't wrap around and distribute pressure as good as w the Genesis strap. You get more freedom of lateral movement though. So if you're looking for that, this is the best option. I find i dont care for this especially with EST bindings because they have the hinge, so they already provide a lot of lateral freedom. But on Now Pilots it's actually pretty cool.

The Cartel strap is the stiffest and with the large area as well. So this one is more restrictive because you dont get as much flex as you get from the Genesis; but you get more response..... i find the Genesis strap provides as much response as I need so that's why i'd rather have the extra comfort and flex of the Genesis strap than lose a bit of that for more response...

Different options for what different people would prefer.

Then the Now 3D toe straps and ankle straps are all pretty good. Burton's are better in a way, but nothing drastic. If i got new Now Drives i wouldn't bother changing the straps...


----------



## Karen Adamian

F1EA said:


> Yeah you've got it.
> The Genesis is the biggest surface area / support but with the softest material. So it ends up being the most comfortable with the best mix of response and flex.
> 
> Malavita has a smaller profile so it doesn't wrap around and distribute pressure as good as w the Genesis strap. You get more freedom of lateral movement though. So if you're looking for that, this is the best option. I find i dont care for this especially with EST bindings because they have the hinge, so they already provide a lot of lateral freedom. But on Now Pilots it's actually pretty cool.
> 
> The Cartel strap is the stiffest and with the large area as well. So this one is more restrictive because you dont get as much flex as you get from the Genesis; but you get more response..... i find the Genesis strap provides as much response as I need so that's why i'd rather have the extra comfort and flex of the Genesis strap than lose a bit of that for more response...
> 
> Different options for what different people would prefer.
> 
> Then the Now 3D toe straps and ankle straps are all pretty good. Burton's are better in a way, but nothing drastic. If i got new Now Drives i wouldn't bother changing the straps...


Thanks for the info!

Which setup will suit the snowsurf best? Gentem Big Fish to be exact


----------



## F1EA

I prefer the Genesis strap on everything and anything. 

Toe strap it's a lot more flexible as there's many that work fine... the older burton Gettagrip, the brand new toe strap in the Genesis/Malavita or any of the Now 3D toe caps. All are solid. No real preference there.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

I agree with the above. I would just do Burton toes to save on shipping.


----------



## eelpout

I had first season Pilots and ultimately got rid of them because of the (toe) straps. Well, that and they tore through two sets of boots with their rather abrasive heel cup. 

Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott

eelpout said:


> I had first season Pilots and ultimately got rid of them because of the (toe) straps. Well, that and they tore through two sets of boots with their rather abrasive heel cup.
> 
> Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


Fuck me, your name was interesting, but that avatar.....

Are you a marine biologist or something? I want to punch that fish, but something tells me you would have me understand that it's docile and misunderstood


----------



## eelpout

buller_scott said:


> ...your name was interesting, but that avatar.....
> 
> Are you a marine biologist or something? I want to punch that fish, but something tells me you would have me understand that it's docile and misunderstood


heh, no, not in the natural sciences fields, just a fan of that ugly fish. and technically, you're supposed to _kiss the 'pout_, not punch it.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

eelpout said:


> heh, no, not in the natural sciences fields, just a fan of that ugly fish. and technically, you're supposed to _kiss the 'pout_, not punch it.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## refdog2400

I saw the Pilot highbacks are pre rotated 10 degrees. I use positive, positive angles and was wondering:

Is there calf bite for positive angles on the back foot?

Is there front foot calf bite for binding angles greater than +15 degrees?


----------

